# US Preparing for a World Without Israel



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

*Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
*
"Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;

The Israel leadership, with its increasing support of the 700,000 settlers in illegal colonies in the occupied West Bank is increasing out of touch with the political, military and economic realities of the Middle East;
The post Labor government Likud coalition is deeply complicit with and influenced by the settlers’ political and financial power and will increasingly face domestic civil strife which the US government should not associate itself with or become involved with;
The Arab Spring and Islamic Awakening has to a major degree freed a large majority of the 1.2 billion Arab and Muslims to pursue what an overwhelming majority believe is the illegitimate, immoral and unsustainable European occupation of Palestine of the indigenous population..."
*The US intelligence report notes how unlikely it is that 700,000 "settlers" who are illegally squatting on land stolen from Palestine in 1967 will pack up and leave peacefully.

Which raises the prospect of a 21st century civil war erupting in a nuclear-armed state.

US Preparing for a Post-Israel Middle East Foreign Policy Journal*


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.


Whites said the same in South Africa.
When the international business community decides the Zionist colonization of Palestine is no longer proftable, they're gone.


----------



## lake avenue (Apr 3, 2015)

nah the jews really like that piece of land I doubt they'll leave


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 3, 2015)

I bet Israel will outlast Yemen...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I bet Israel will outlast Yemen...


And the House of Saud?


----------



## peach174 (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.
> ...



NOPE!
Even when all of the nations go to war with them they will still be there.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 3, 2015)

Israel is a member of *Fight Club*.........."and this is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time.....".

They ain't goin' nowhere!


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.


Obama/Kerry have seen that that will not happen.

Just watch it play out.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.


Damn you mean one of Iran's invisible nuclear weapons won't take them out? LOL......good riddance to most racist evil nation ever.Now if we can just get all the christo-zionists to commit mass suicide.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> nah the jews really like that piece of land I doubt they'll leave


*Henry Kissinger doesn't agree:*
"_The New York Post_ quotes Kissinger 'word for word”: *In 10 years, there will be no more Israel*. Kissinger's statement is flat and unqualified. He is not saying that Israel is in danger, but could be saved if we just gave it additional trillions of dollars and smashed enough of its enemies with our military. He is not saying that if we elect Netanyahu's old friend Mitt Romney, Israel could somehow be salvaged. He is not saying that if we bomb Iran, Israel might survive. He is not offering a way out. He is simply stating a fact: In 2022, Israel will no longer exist."
PressTV-Kissinger endorses world without Israel


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...



The exploitation of Jewish capital on Palestine must stop.  Jews should be gassed.


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 3, 2015)

Not the US, just communist puke liberals in the US.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 3, 2015)

They've been trying to rid the world of Israel for ages and are still flummoxed


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Obama/Kerry have seen that that will not happen.
> 
> Just watch it play out.


The world has seen enough of the Zionist colonization of Palestine; just as it saw enough of apartheid south Africa 25 years ago.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for George.........................You might not like the ending............

The Wimp in Chief doesn't have much longer in office.................and you might find someone with a spine in their next.................

We will not continue to bow to places like Iran much longer.................

and BTW.............keep chanting DEATH TO AMERICA in places like Iran and we'll destroy Israel by the scum who cause all this shit................and eventually someone is going to be saying here we are.............KILL US..............................

and fight the battle without the BS rules any more......................and you will not like the ending...........

That's the deal...........America hasn't abandoned Israel...............we just have a chump in office now.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 3, 2015)

Kissinger will be dead in 10 years.......so he can afford to be wrong. (Sometimes ya' just can't take the nazi out of the German....).


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They've been trying to rid the world of Israel for ages and are still flummoxed


"The far-right in Israel may have given prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu his election victory after he officially promised not to recognize any Palestinian state and his racist remarks on Palestinian citizens, but the victory margin of Likud and other extremist Zionist parties that deny basic Palestinian rights are further evidence of a decisive shift among Jewish-Israelis to the far-right camp, dropping any pretense of seeking a just peace, leading Palestinian civil society activists said today."
*Payback's still a bitch.
Israel votes for permanent occupation and apartheid it must face international isolation BDSmovement.net*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They've been trying to rid the world of Israel for ages and are still flummoxed
> ...



The only thing I can't stand more than a liberal left loon is an anti Semite liberal left loon. You people need help


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

peach174 said:


> NOPE!
> Even when all of the nations go to war with them they will still be there.


Ever heard of sanctions?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The only thing I can't stand more than a liberal left loon is an anti Semite liberal left loon. You people need help


Not as much as Zionnuts.
How much more land are Jews entitled to steal in Palestine?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I can't stand more than a liberal left loon is an anti Semite liberal left loon. You people need help
> ...



LMAO @ Palestine?  Be specific, where exactly is or was "Palestine"?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...


Damn, some good news today.  Like it.


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder how many Jews regret voting for Obama....the rumor is that they control the world...how could they do something so stupid?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > NOPE!
> ...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


The big yellow thing, on the left, not the land the Zionists are squatting on, to the right.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Looks like it's all over but the shouting...

Time for any Palestinian with two coins to rub together and a lick of common sense, to get his people out of there...

After 66 years, and now reduced to a few slivers of non-contiguous land-parcels, there's not enough left to make a respectable township, never mind a country...

Pack if up, and leave, and go set up someplace else, where you're wanted, and where it's safe, and where you actually have a future...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Israel is a member of *Fight Club*.........."and this is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time.....".
> 
> They ain't goin' nowhere!


"'The true face of the Israeli establishment has been revealed to the world. By rejecting Palestinian statehood and declaring he will not enter into any meaningful negotiations with Palestinians, Netanyahu has removed any excuse for governments not to impose sanctions on Israel and end their support for its colonial and apartheid regime.'

“'This is a victory of apartheid and colonialism that should be met with sanctions against Israel by world governments and the UN.'”

- See more at: Israel votes for permanent occupation and apartheid it must face international isolation BDSmovement.net


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Not to worry, it won't be that hard to remove the Zionist squatters, when the time is right.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Kissinger will be dead in 10 years.......so he can afford to be wrong. (Sometimes ya' just can't take the nazi out of the German....).


Kissinger is a jew.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...



*Just another Muslim fantasy.*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> ...


Gotta dream large, no?

And if the trends hold, in 50 years there will be more Muslims than Christians.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 3, 2015)

Odium said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Kissinger will be dead in 10 years.......so he can afford to be wrong. (Sometimes ya' just can't take the nazi out of the German....).
> ...



There is suspicion he's a self-hating one.......

NishmaBlog Is Henry Kissinger a Self-Hating Jew


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I'm not worried in the slightest.

The Jews of Israel are there to stay.

And, according to those maps of yours, I'd say the Reconquista is nearly complete now.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LMAO @ Palestine? Be specific, where exactly is or was "Palestine"?


*Ask Lord Balfour:*
"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment *in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities *in Palestine*.."
Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You can say it, it just simply isn't true.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So you're optimistic Muslims are immune to 'fallout'?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO @ Palestine? Be specific, where exactly is or was "Palestine"?
> ...



Let's cut the BS right now, there is no Palestine and never has been a Palestine. If you think so, what was the currency? The language? Cultural? There has NEVER been a "Palestine" governed by Palestinians.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


Only one nation in the history of world has ever used nukes, and that was 70 years ago.  They are for show, not blow.

The Jews didn't have the balls to fight the Nazis, and they don't have the balls to fight 300 millions Arabs and 75 million Persians.  They will pussy-out, again.  Their nuke-talk is just that, talk.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Damn, some good news today. Like it


*Bibi and his bitches have outlived their usefulness to their corporate overlords. Can the big SPLASH be far away?*
"Netanyahu race baiting and fear mongering among Jewish Israelis have revealed how deeply seated and prevalent racism has become in Israel. More than any previous Israeli leader, Netanyahu has clearly shown that he only represents Jewish Israelis, considering the indigenous Palestinian citizens an enemy that must be feared, hated and combated.” - See more at: Israel votes for permanent occupation and apartheid it must face international isolation BDSmovement.net


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


LOL...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Apr 3, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


What's the currency of the Sioux Nation?   How about the Cherokee?  What's the language of Tibet?  How about Israel?  Do they speak Israeli there?

There are people all over this world fighting to establish their nations on land controlled by others.  And what was the Jewish nation before the West stepped in?  Oh right, nothing at all, far less than the Palestinians who were at least on a land and working it.  The Jews were citizens of other nations, nothing like their own.

No Palestine?  That's what you need to say, but it's a lie, all Zionist lie because Political Zionism IS a lie.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> wonder how many Jews regret voting for Obama.


Not as many as those who voted Likud.
The racists in Palestine are going the way of the National Party


----------



## LeftofLeft (Apr 3, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Not the US, just communist puke liberals in the US.



Including self hating atheists with Jewish surnames.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The currency is tax free and exempts.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> [...]
> 
> We will not continue to bow to places like Iran much longer.................
> 
> [...]


Israel presently is perceived as a U.S. protectorate.  It is commonly believed that if Iran attacks Israel the U.S. will be drawn into another major war on Israel's behalf.  I believe the earnest attempt to avoid that contingency is not "bowing" to Iran but is a rather sensible diplomatic effort.

If you will read the transcript of PBS' John Miller's 1998 interview with Usama bin Laden (in an Afghanistan cave) you will find the primary provocation for the 9/11 attack was U.S. support of Israel's expansion into Gaza.  Who Is Bin Laden - Greetings America. My Name Is Osama Bin Laden Hunting Bin Laden FRONTLINE PBS

Bin Laden made that quite clear in his demand that the U.S. seek to constrain Israel's expansion.  When no such action was taken either by Clinton or Bush the World Trade Center was attacked by Bin Laden's followers and 3,000 Americans were killed.  (Note that shortly after the 9/11 attack, George W. Bush applied pressure to Sharon to evict incursive settlers from the Gaza region.)

Iran has made its aggressive posture toward Israel perfectly clear.  Do you believe the U.S. should stand firmly in support of Israel and risk becoming involved in a war with Iran?  If so, why?  Or do you believe it to be more in keeping with U.S. interests to negotiate a peaceful resolution with Iran -- even though such negotiation appears to compromise our so-called "alliance" with Israel?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

I STAND WITH ISRAEL..........DO YOU US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

spin off poll.............


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Let's cut the BS right now, there is no Palestine and never has been a Palestine. If you think so, what was the currency? The language? Cultural? There has NEVER been a "Palestine" governed by Palestinians.


*There has been a Mandate Palestine*
"The *British Mandate for Palestine*, or simply the*Mandate for Palestine*, was a legal commission for the administration of the territory that had formerly constituted the Ottoman Empire sanjaks of Nablus,Acre, the Southern portion of the Beirut Vilayet, and the Mutasarrifate of Jerusalem, prior to the Armistice of Mudros. The draft of the Mandate was formally confirmed by the Council of the League of Nations on 24 July 1922, supplemented via the 16 September 1922 Transjordan memorandum[1][2] and then came into effect on 29 September 1923[1] following the ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne.[3][4] The mandate ended at midnight on 14 May 1948."
*When the Jewish (but not democratic) state came into existence.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 3, 2015)

MikeK said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


I see Iran as our enemy and Israel as our friend...................

I see a sea of Muslim countries surrounding a small strip of land that have vowed to destroy them.............

I see the Iranians as State Sponsors of Terror........

I see Iran as their Quods Forces fought against U.S. forces in Iraq and Afghanistan.........

I see our men and women coming home in boxes from IED'S from Iran..................

I see the Ruling Emams in Iran chanting Death to America...........

I see Iran stating they will never stop until Israel is destroyed.........

I see Rockets fired into Israel made in Iran..........from the strip and Lebannon......

I see Revolutionary Guard in these places training their puppets to kill and terrorize Israel.......

I see an Iran with NO PEACEFUL attempts for Nuclear Weapons................

I see a program from a Terror Supporting State trying to acquire ICBM technology...........

I see an Iran which recently made and destroyed a Mock AIRCRAFT CARRIER in the Gulf...........bragging that they can now sink an Aircraft Carrier...........

I remember the mines in the water when I served over there...........

I remember the suicide boats..............

I remember their ships attempting to attack our forces in Tanker Escort missions..........

I remember go to GQ for Iranian jets trying to get close enough to fire..........as we put missiles on the rail in response.........

I remember that they held our people for over a year when Carter was President...........

I see that they are assisting the radicals in Yemen that have ousted our presence and shut down our embassy................

I see.................I hear.....................I listen................

I choose Israel as an ally over the rest of them..............and that will never change...............


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> There are people all over this world fighting to establish their nations on land controlled by others. And what was the Jewish nation before the West stepped in? Oh right, nothing at all, far less than the Palestinians who were at least on a land and working it. The Jews were citizens of other nations, nothing like their own. No Palestine? That's what you need to say, but it's a lie, all Zionist lie because Political Zionism IS a lie.


*And the early Zionists weren't nearly as political as their spiritual descendants:*
"There can be no voluntary agreement between ourselves and the Palestine Arabs.  Not now, nor in the prospective future.  I say this with such conviction, not because I want to hurt the moderate Zionists.  I do not believe that they will be hurt. Except for those who were born blind, they realised long ago that it is utterly impossible to obtain the voluntary consent of the Palestine Arabs for converting 'Palestine' from an Arab country into a country with a Jewish majority."
 The Iron Wall Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


"The biggest losers in the Israeli election are the Israeli right parties that wear left masks, like Labor and Tzipi Livni’s party. Both are guilty of cementing the occupation, the settlements and the apartheid regime, and both are guilty of grave war crimes against the Palestinian people. While rejecting the basic right to equality for Palestinians, both have managed to maintain a false façade of ‘moderateness’ and even ‘left’ tendencies. The mask has fallen. There is a Zionist consensus, with no exceptions, against equality for Palestinians in Israel, against the right of Palestinian refugees to return to their lands and homes from which they were ethnically cleansed, and against a real end to Israel’s unique system of occupation, colonization and apartheid.” - See more at: Israel votes for permanent occupation and apartheid it must face international isolation BDSmovement.net


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Pack if up, and leave, and go set up someplace else, where you're wanted, and where it's safe, and where you actually have a future...







You tell 'em, A-lister!


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pack if up, and leave, and go set up someplace else, where you're wanted, and where it's safe, and where you actually have a future...
> ...


Don't over-think it, Achmed... you aren't up to the challenge.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

SuperDemocrat said:


> The exploitation of Jewish capital on Palestine must stop. Jews should be gassed


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Don't over-think it, Achmed... you aren't up to the challenge.


Stop confusing yourself with someone significant, Golda.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Not the US, just communist puke liberals in the US.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> That's the deal...........America hasn't abandoned Israel...............we just have a chump in office now.


The global elites that control world politics have turned on Israel, so it really doesn't matter who occupies the White House.




Likud has outlived its usefulness, and now its masters have turned on them, not unlike the National Party in South Africa.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Kissinger will be dead in 10 years.......so he can afford to be wrong. (Sometimes ya' just can't take the nazi out of the German....).


*It isn't only Kissinger who sees what's coming:*
"The sixteen US intelligence agencies agree that Israel cannot withstand the coming pro-Palestinian juggernaut consisting of the Arab Spring, the Islamic Awakening, and the rise of the Islamic Republic of Iran. 2 In the past, dictatorships in the region kept a lid on the pro-Palestinian aspirations of their people. But those dictatorships began to topple with the fall of the pro-Israel Shah of Iran in 1979 and the establishment of a democratic Islamic Republic, whose government had little choice but to reflect its people’s opposition to Israel. The same process - the overthrow of dictators who worked with, or at least tolerated, Israel - is now accelerating throughout the region. The result will be governments that are more democratic, more Islamic, and far less friendly to Israel."
http://www.usislam.org/pdf/Kissinger.pdf


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 3, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> ...


"Over the last two and a half years, supporters of Palestinian rights in Boston have mounted a BDS campaign aimed at denying a new contract to run the Massachusetts commuter rail to Veolia, one of three companies that formed the Massachusetts Bay Commuter Railroad (MBCR).  With a 60 percent stake in the MBCR, Veolia has been in charge of operating and maintaining the trains since 2003.

On January 8, they tasted victory, when a contract that could be worth as much as $4.26 billion was awarded to the MBCR’s sole competitor, Keolis America, by a vote of the joint Board for the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) and Massachusetts Department of Transportation (MassDOT).

- See more at: Veolia a local BDS target loses Massachusetts commuter rail contract Mondoweiss


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Instead of attacking Israeli companies that work in the WB, now they are targeting french companies because they bid for business contracts in Israel.

Next it will be business that hire people who have visited Israel or employees that are jewish?
Gaza and WB do business with Israel, will they be the next targets of the BDS?

This is getting more ridiculous by the week


----------



## Sally (Apr 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



I realize that Gaza George is salivating over this, but what he overlooks is that China (with one billion people) and India (with 850 millions people) are going to start doing business with Israel.  Besides, Aris, can you see anyone turning down one of the medical or technological innovations coming out of Israel.  I assure you that if Gaza George lands up in


aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



I realize Gaza George is salivating over this, but what he forgets is that China (with one billion people) and India (with 850 million people) are going to do business with Israel along with other countries.  Additionally, Aris, no one is going to turn down an Israeli medical or technological innovation coming out of Israel if it helps him or her.  Do you think that if Gaza George happened to land up in the Los Angeles County Hospital that he would turn something down from Israel if it helped him?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Next it will be business that hire people who have visited Israel or employees that are jewish?
> Gaza and WB do business with Israel, will they be the next targets of the BDS?


The obvious solution is for Israel to end its illegal occupations of the West Bank and Gaza. If Jews aren't willing to do that, the world will impose economic sanctions similar to those experienced by Iraq and Iran. What is so scary about one Semite; one vote between the River and the sea?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"The success of BDS in the United States is largely due to:

"Unprecedented exposure of Israel’s brutal treatment of Palestinians, especially of Operation Cast Lead in the winter of 2008–09 and the 2010 massacre of nine unarmed civilians aboard a humanitarian aid vessel in international waters, the Mavi Marmara. 

"The leadership of what may be called Generation Palestine [7], mostly young Arab-Americans and Muslims, but also many young Jews and others, who came of age in the atmosphere of heightened Islamophobia and anti-Arab racism in the post–9/11 United States. 

"The application of methods used in the successful South African anti-apartheid movement that spread to US campuses and reached a crescendo in the 1980s. Arguably, each of these developments discussed below is a result of and leads to many more, but these appear to be three key catalysts in the rising US BDS movement.

"Israel against itself..." *will soon vanish from the page of time.*

- See more at: What s behind the rise of BDS BDSmovement.net


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Alaska !


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yemen.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

*Human rights in Palestine:*
"HRW executive director Kenneth Roth responded that "Israel accounts for about 15 percent of our published output on the region' and 'our war coverage in the region has documented violations by all sides'. 

"According to Roth, 'By failing to hold those responsible to account, Israel increases anger and resentment among the Palestinian population and in the wider Arab world and undercuts moderates who wish to pursue peace."[25] _Time_ Mideast correspondent Scott MacLeod wrote in the _Los Angeles Times_ that Israeli policy cannot be shielded from a group like Human Rights Watch.[26]

"HRW has been accused of bias against Israel[27][28][29][30][31](issuing one-sided reports hostile to Israel[32] and having an anti-Israeli agenda)[24][33][34][35][36][37] by general-circulation newspapers, the Israeli government and supporters of Israel.[38][39][40] Political science professor and former consultant to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs Gerald M. Steinberg of Bar Ilan University, head of NGO Monitor (a pro-Israel NGO),[41] accused HRW of having 'a strong anti-Israel bias from the beginning'.[42] *According to Steinberg, the organization's reports were based primarily on 'Palestinian eyewitness testimony': testimony that is 'not accurate, objective or credible but serves the political goal of indicting Israel'".[43*

Criticism of Human Rights Watch - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The brutality of other regional countries make even the worse actions of Israel look angelic by comparison. No country or military is without mistakes or some over exuberance in it's tactics.  Their first concern is not for those they have to deal with but for the security of their own people and state.  Israel is struggling for it's survival.
BDS does not more to harm the palestinians that to help them.
Israel is not giving up the high ground, but till recently it was willing to help them form a state on area A & B.  Even the PA has rejected the actions of hamas and wants to separate from them, or have them eliminated.

Apart from G, Israel and the PA can and have managed to work together quite well when they try.  What happens in G is the fault of hamas.  There are still pockets of terrorists in the WB, but Israel and the PA are dealing with them.

Israel has allowed more workers into Israel, more freedom of movement from the WB, they will not be changing the wall near Bethlehem, they do mot require permits for those over 40 to go to the mount to pray, they are supplying more water for the growing palestinian cities in the WB, more programs are being developed for women entrepreneurs so they can have their own independence.

What happens in G, you have to blame hamas for.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Next it will be business that hire people who have visited Israel or employees that are jewish?
> ...



If the PA is willing to make peace without demanding the "return" of WB land, what is your problem?
If the PA wants to agree to peace without gaza or hamas, why do you care?

Abbas represents the palestinians, not hamas and not you.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> The brutality of other regional countries make even the worse actions of Israel look angelic by comparison. No country or military is without mistakes or some over exuberance in it's tactics. Their first concern is not for those they have to deal with but for the security of their own people and state. Israel is struggling for it's survival.


No, Israel is struggling to evict another 700,000 Arabs from Palestine, starting in Gaza.




Can you name another navy on the planet that deliberately targets children playing on an otherwise deserted beach?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The brutality of other regional countries make even the worse actions of Israel look angelic by comparison. No country or military is without mistakes or some over exuberance in it's tactics. Their first concern is not for those they have to deal with but for the security of their own people and state. Israel is struggling for it's survival.
> ...


You can end this.................Tell Hamas and all the other Jihadist to leave.............Go away............Take their rockets, and guns and suicide vests and leave..............

And use the money to BUILD schools, homes, parks, gardens..............etc..............other than all the money on tunnels and weapons................Peace is there but it is your side that must choose.................

Firing Rockets and the like lead to more death and destruction.................

SO STOP.................allow the people there a chance at Peace..............or more lives will be lost............FOR WHAT..............Your side has refused to accept deals.............refused to stop attacking..............and thus chose WAR OVER PEACE.................

Stop with the BS propaganda..................People die in War and constant conflict..............Take your weapons and your fighters and LEAVE.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> BDS does not more to harm the palestinians that to help them.
> Israel is not giving up the high ground, but till recently it was willing to help them form a state on area A & B. Even the PA has rejected the actions of hamas and wants to separate from them, or have them eliminated.


*Hamas has never confined Jews to closed military zones or forcibly removed Jews from homes they were born in:*
"From 1948 to 1966, the Palestinians within Israel lived under explicit military rule, even though they were given citizenship in 1948. Palestinians were considered a military threat to the Israeli state, and they were ruled under a completely different set of laws than the Jewish population. Arab areas were declared closed military zones. Arabs were not allowed to leave their village or town, even for the purpose of cultivating their lands or collecting their olives or fruit, unless they obtained a military permit to do so. There were arrests and detention without charges and forced deportations."
itISapartheid.org


----------



## MikeK (Apr 4, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> [...]The brutality of other regional countries make even the worse actions of Israel look angelic by comparison.[...]


Presuming that is true, which of these more brutal nations are U.S. protectorates whose conduct has a direct effect on U.S. interests?

If Israel wishes to behave aggressively toward other nations, let it.  But first let's make it clear the U.S. will have no part in defending Israel against retaliatory action or invasion.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> If the PA is willing to make peace without demanding the "return" of WB land, what is your problem?
> If the PA wants to agree to peace without gaza or hamas, why do you care?
> 
> Abbas represents the palestinians, not hamas and not you.


Abbas is not an elected leader of Palestinians.
He will side with whichever faction pays him the most money.
I noticed you didn't explain why Jews fear the concept of one person one vote for all Semites living between the River and the sea?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> You can end this.................Tell Hamas and all the other Jihadist to leave.............Go away............Take their rockets, and guns and suicide vests and leave.............


*Where would you suggest they go, Tel Aviv?
Maybe Jews should start living up to their responsibilities?*
"THE LAW OF MILITARY OCCUPATION

"Under international law and Section III of the Geneva Conventions of 1949, a conquering army becomes an occupying power once military operations have ceased.  The occupying power has the duty to restore public order and safety and protect the local civilian population. Under Article 49, it cannot seize or annex any part of the territory occupied or forcibly deport civilians, nor can it permanently transfer its own citizens into the occupied territory.  It must also relinquish control of the occupied territory and return it to civilian authority and control as soon as reasonably possible once order is restored."

- See more at: When occupation becomes apartheid Mondoweiss


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL I LOVE watching the deluded pro Palestinian morons squirm over the fact that Israel exists. It makes me sleep better at night !

Speaking of which, Israel's birthday is coming up


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2015)

MikeK said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > [...]The brutality of other regional countries make even the worse actions of Israel look angelic by comparison.[...]
> ...


If Israel behaves 'aggressively' towards other nations, you can bet there is a good reason for it.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> LOL I LOVE watching the deluded pro Palestinian morons squirm over the fact that Israel exists. It makes me sleep better at night !
> 
> Speaking of which, Israel's birthday is coming up


*Which will you celebrate more?*
"In 1948, the State of Israel created a Jewish majority by destroying approximately 500 Palestinian towns and driving over 700,000 Palestinians out of their homeland.  Ethnic cleansing continues today in the form of expulsions and Jewish-only settlements."
Ethnic Cleansing Israel s apartheid policies against Palestinians.


toastman said:


> LOL I LOVE watching the deluded pro Palestinian morons squirm over the fact that Israel exists. It makes me sleep better at night !
> 
> Speaking of which, Israel's birthday is coming up


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, I just hope you all cream your jeans when MILLIONS of innocent people die because of your hate and meddling in the middle east by your dear leader Obama.

it seems you don't care one way or the other


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You can end this.................Tell Hamas and all the other Jihadist to leave.............Go away............Take their rockets, and guns and suicide vests and leave.............
> ...


Jordan................but they don't want them............how about Egypt, but they don't want them..........Syria...........well that wouldn't be the place to go...........

The logical place would be JORDAN.............AKA TRANS JORDAN which was most of the original Palestinian Manadate...............but wait.............European powers were going to give all of it to Israel back then..........but they gave 80% of the land to Jordan..............but wait then the rest to Israel but but but they divided it up again..........and left a SLIVER OF LAND..........most of it DESERT to Israel...............but that little bit wasn't enough.........................

So the Arabs drove a million JEWS...........you never talk about them..............and told the arabs to leave Israel and they left...............so it would be easier to kill them all and then they could return................

The Arabs lost...........1% of all Jews died in that War..............you don't talk about that..............

and they have been trying to kill them ever since..................

Your side pushes War over Peace..............So when Israel SMACKS YOU DOWN then you DESERVE IT.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> If Israel behaves 'aggressively' towards other nations, you can bet there is a good reason for it


*Jewish majority maybe?*
"In November 1947, just days after the United Nations General Assembly voted to partition Palestine and create a Jewish state that was to have a population of 520,000 Jews and 320,000 Arabs, the Zionist leader David Ben-Gurion, who would become Israel’s first prime minister, told a gathering of his party’s supporters, 'This fact must be viewed in all its clarity and sharpness. With such a composition, there cannot even be complete certainty that the government will be held by a Jewish majority. . . There can be no stable and strong Jewish state so long as it has a Jewish majority of only 60 percent.'”
Ethnic Cleansing Israel s apartheid policies against Palestinians.


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You can end this.................Tell Hamas and all the other Jihadist to leave.............Go away............Take their rockets, and guns and suicide vests and leave.............
> ...



Ya, protect people


georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > If Israel behaves 'aggressively' towards other nations, you can bet there is a good reason for it
> ...


and?


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 4, 2015)

Getting rid of Israel is the equivalent of burning all the Bibles. Not going to happen. You want a war against Christians?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2015)

I think they want one....................They aren't going to like it if we Templar on their asses.


God Wills it Bitches.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Well, I just hope you all cream your jeans when MILLIONS of innocent people die because of your hate and meddling in the middle east by your dear leader Obama.
> 
> it seems you don't care one way or the other


Did you support the US invasion of Iraq, Steph?
Sure, you did, and your compassionate conservatism is the reason MILLIONS more will die for Mission Accomplished.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> and?


*Ask Ben:*
"The solution, according to Ben-Gurion, was that 'it would be better to expel' the Arabs than allow them to remain, thus ensuring a homogenous Jewish state. (Quoted in The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947-1949, by Benny Morris, Cambridge University Press, 1987, p. 28.) Moreover, Ben-Gurion and other Zionist leaders accepted the UN partition only as a preliminary stage. They dreamed that eventually Israel would consist of all of historic Palestine from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea."
*Are you disappointed?
Ethnic Cleansing Israel s apartheid policies against Palestinians.*


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > and?
> ...


A lot of people had dreams. There were Arab leaders who dreamed of all the Jews being pushed to the sea and Israel becoming extinct

I know you're disapointed that didn't happen, right George?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 4, 2015)

toastman said:


> A lot of people had dreams. There were Arab leaders who dreamed of all the Jews being pushed to the sea and Israel becoming extinct
> 
> I know you're disapointed that didn't happen, right George?


I'm not disappointed Likud is leading Israel into the same sewer as the National Party led apartheid south Africa into. 

Are you?


----------



## toastman (Apr 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people had dreams. There were Arab leaders who dreamed of all the Jews being pushed to the sea and Israel becoming extinct
> ...



Problem is George, there is no comparison between the two countries. However after reading anti Israel propaganda for so many years, I'm not surprised you believe otherwise.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> Problem is George, there is no comparison between the two countries. However after reading anti Israel propaganda for so many years, I'm not surprised you believe otherwise.


Why then did Bishop Tutu write about "the racially separated roads and housing" in Israel that reminded him of South Africa? When Arabs are channeled into segregated schools within Israel lasting from first grade through high school, doesn't this qualify as de facto segregation? When many towns within Israel don't allow Arabs to own land, doesn't that qualify as apartheid. You have a moral blind spot where Israel is concerned that makes me question your sanity,
Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MikeK (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> If Israel behaves 'aggressively' towards other nations, you can bet there is a good reason for it.


In whose judgment?


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2015)

MikeK said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > If Israel behaves 'aggressively' towards other nations, you can bet there is a good reason for it.
> ...


Anyone who has researched those attacks. 

I suppose it is anyone's opinion on weather the reason was good enough or not.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Hold it, way too much reality for the members of this forum to digest.

Perhaps a photo will illustrate your point more strongly.






This was the only photo in Google images under "beheading" that lived up to USMB requirements of good taste.​


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2015)

toastman said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Why do you mention the weather?  The Israeli's are murderous attack dogs trying to keep what they have stolen.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 5, 2015)

No, we aren't. next question.


----------



## Sally (Apr 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




Aris, you see what happens when Gaza George crawls over here like a cockroach.  It is always to say something about Israel when people are being murdered and wounded right and left in the rest of the Middle East.  He doesn't care about what is happening to these people nor does he actually care what happens to the Palestinians.  He uses the Palestinians as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews.  It is so obvious.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


The Palestinians are the ones who cheer and celebrate upon receiving news that Israelis have been murdered. They are the inbred savages and the whole world knows it.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Nice deflection georgies bitch. Pretty pathetic that you have to bring something up that almost 50 years ago, which even your country said was a mistake


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2015)

lake avenue said:


> nah the jews really like that piece of land I doubt they'll leave



Daft.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You forgot a nicely poached egg on that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

The sources Page Six, PressTV, and Foreign Policy Journal are extremist, unregistered agents for the Arabs.  Kissinger did not say anything about Israel being gone in ten years.

This is the type of journalism that Tea Party would love to emulate.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2015)

Sally said:


> He doesn't care about what is happening to these people nor does he actually care what happens to the Palestinians. He uses the Palestinians as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews. It is so obvious







Not as obvious a hasbara.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> The Palestinians are the ones who cheer and celebrate upon receiving news that Israelis have been murdered. They are the inbred savages and the whole world knows it.


Mention that to your racist cousins in Sderot.




"*Twitter photo showing Israelis 'cheering' Gaza bombing goes viral"
Twitter photo showing Israelis cheering Gaza bombing goes viral - Operation Protective Edge - Jerusalem Post*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The sources Page Six, PressTV, and Foreign Policy Journal are extremist, unregistered agents for the Arabs.  Kissinger did not say anything about Israel being gone in ten years.
> 
> This is the type of journalism that Tea Party would love to emulate.


*Can you supply any evidence for your claims about my sources?*
"The more these trends persist - and there is nothing on the horizon to stop them - in three, seven or 10 years, Israel will become more religious Zionist, zealous, insular and unrestrained. 

"It will be at constant war with the surrounding countries, with many nations boycotting its products. 

"Its economy, in which inequality will grow, will weaken, and the best of its secular-liberal young men and women will leave it for Canada or Kamchatka.

"Can a country like this continue to exist over time? 

"You decide."

 Advertisement


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Your sources, buppski, are the same as "a man said on the street" type of journalism.  They have no merit; I don't have to rebut them.

Your unregistered agents for Arab extremism are not acceptable.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your sources, buppski, are the same as "a man said on the street" type of journalism. They have no merit; I don't have to rebut them.


*Is that because you're incapable of rebutting them?
Who are you to decide which sources have merit?
Do you support the Jewish colonization of Palestine?*
"Michael Ben-Yair, Attorney General of Israel, 1993-1996 (in Ha'aretz): 

"'The Intifada is the Palestinian's people's war of national liberation. We [Israel] enthusiastically chose to become a colonialist society, ignoring international treaties, expropriating lands, transferring settlers from Israel to the Occupied Territories, engaging in theft and funding justification for all these activities.. *we [Israel] established an apartheid regime.'"

Are you a big fan of apartheid, Bubba?

RACIST ZIONIST QUOTES Indybay*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Your sources don't deserve rebutting; they are worthless.

Every Muslim in the ME will disappear before the state of Israel.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians are the ones who cheer and celebrate upon receiving news that Israelis have been murdered. They are the inbred savages and the whole world knows it.
> ...



Where in the photo are they cheering ? Also, what's wrong with being happy that your government is taking action against Hamas scum that have been repeatedly launching rockets at your city?

Speaking of celebrating:

Palestinians in Gaza celebrate terror attack at Jerusalem synagogue - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Hamas terrorism is celebrated by only a few idiots.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your sources don't deserve rebutting; they are worthless.
> 
> Every Muslim in the ME will disappear before the state of Israel.



Will you tap your heels like Dorothy to make it happen? Israel will go the route of South Africa, Algeria, Rhodesia and other colonial projects.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Not at all, as you well know.  Israel will remain, it will be Jewish, and Israel and the USA will rain hellfire on the metros of the ME before that will change.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




So, there is nothing wrong with gleefully watching your country murdering a thousand or more women and children.  Typical ZioNazi, supporting the killing of Gentiles by his beloved Jews.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> So, there is nothing wrong with gleefully watching your country murdering a thousand or more women and children.  Typical ZioNazi, supporting the killing of Gentiles by his beloved Jews.


The jihadists certainly fit your description of gleeful murder.  As long as you love death more than your children, there is no future for them.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


LOL Typical Monti,, putting words in peoples mouths to support his agenda. If they are gleeful, it's because Hamas scum are getting killed you idiot, as well as rockets, rocket factories, tunnels etc.. That was the point of the operation.
What's the difference between watching it outside or watching it on T.V ? 

For you:

Palestinians in Gaza celebrate terror attack at Jerusalem synagogue - Arab-Israeli Conflict - Jerusalem Post

Typical Palestinian Nazis, ACTUALLY celebrating death of Jews.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not at all, as you well know.  Israel will remain, it will be Jewish, and Israel and the USA will rain hellfire on the metros of the ME before that will change.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

eots said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all, as you well know.  Israel will remain, it will be Jewish, and Israel and the USA will rain hellfire on the metros of the ME before that will change.
> ...



Thank goodness this jokers' term only has about 2 years left !


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not at all, as you well know.  Israel will remain, it will be Jewish, and Israel and the USA will rain hellfire on the metros of the ME before that will change.



No, the U.S. will slowly disengage from Israel.  Supporting an Apartheid state in the Arab Middle East is a liability just as supporting an Apartheid state in black Africa became a liability.  

Demographics make it impossible for Israel to remain Jewish, there are no more large populations of Jews to immigrate to Israel.  No more Russian "Jews" out there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Not at all, as you well know. Israel will remain, it will be Jewish, and Israel and the USA will rain hellfire on the metros of the ME before that will change.  And to those who doubt it, here is the world's response.

Whoever wins the American presidency next year, will support Israel over the Arabs.  Always.

America will not let criminal orgs or Iran succeed.  Period.  They will die first.


----------



## toastman (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all, as you well know.  Israel will remain, it will be Jewish, and Israel and the USA will rain hellfire on the metros of the ME before that will change.
> ...


Ya ya ya. Everyday we hear about how America will stop supporting Israel blah blah blah. Wake me up when that happens Palestinian Nazi supporter.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...



Cute. There's not a lick of substantiation in that article - from something called the Foreign Policy Journal - for its claims. Could you link the study, it's published date and quote where it says "it will happen in 10 years?"


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2015)

the draftees not wanting to be part of the madness should be welcomed here to dodge the draft..hell I will even put a few up at my place until they get settled


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> ...



The alleged U.S. Intelligence report was published in 2012.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The original link in this thread has the report, just read it. The date is there.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Nope. The original article is by someone named Frank Lamb published by something called Foreign Policy Journal. It contains no link to a document Lamb claims was commissioned by 16 American Intel agencies which contains all Lamb says it does. Once more ... do you have a link to the alleged study?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Israel will outlast Yemen...
> ...


The house of Saud is a ****-hair from being out like Qadaffi.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


A reference, no link, nothing in his original fake reference.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



So, you don't believe that an 82 page report was published with the title "*US Preparing for a Post-Israel Middle East Foreign Policy" *in 2012.  I am not sure either, but I said that the *alleged *report was published in 2012, as stated in the article.  In fact, such a report would be more useful to the Israeli right-wing and NuttyYahoo, wouldn't you think.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2015)

Give us something solid, Monti, or you will continued to be mocked.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You're a fraud, Monte, and we both know it. Either you believed that story or you were hoping your blustering would make it seem credible. The thing is, that story was posted and toasted by the same silly Jew-hating propagandists two years ago and blessed by the same Jew-hating cabal. All you have proven is that the author (Frank Lamb) his cohorts (Paul Craig Roberts, Texe Marrs, Gordon Duff, Michael Chossudovsky, etc.), the websites that spread this camel crap (Foreign Policy Journal, Global Research, Veterans Today, Information Clearinghouse, PressTV, Prison Planet, etc) and you should be taken for the BOZOS you've so often proven yourselves to be.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Give us something solid, Monti, or you will continued to be mocked.



He doesn't care. He is agenda (hate) driven and doesn't mind getting egg on his Screen Name. He and his comrades will wait for the dust to settle on this particular fraud and then move on to the next one. In a year or two, one of them will again post this fraud and they will all click their heels and salute (Sieg Heil, of course) as though they never had their faces dipped in it.
And 'round and 'round the Nazis go.


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't care about what is happening to these people nor does he actually care what happens to the Palestinians. He uses the Palestinians as his pawns in his fight against his scapegoats, the Jews. It is so obvious
> ...





Is that what you look like, Gaza George?  If you get on MatchMakers.com and you are asked for your picture, I suggest you say you don't have any.  Anyhow, what is so obvious, Gaza George, is that you have no life and the only communication you have is on forums and none in real life.  After all, stuck in a neighborhood where you can't communicate with your El Salvadoran and Guatemalan neighbors and can't afford to have a car must really suck.  I have a great idea, Gaza George.  Instead of you drooling over a world without Israel, why not forget about your Jewish scapegoats for the time being and actually get out of your tiny one-room subsidized apartment for some fresh air and exercise or get a part-time job at your closest WalMart as a greeter for some extra pocket money.


----------



## Sally (Apr 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your sources, buppski, are the same as "a man said on the street" type of journalism.  They have no merit; I don't have to rebut them.
> 
> Your unregistered agents for Arab extremism are not acceptable.




No wonder Gaza George picked up something by Franklin Lamb.  Lamb is as anti-Semitic as Gaza George is.  Lamb is constantly writing articles where he slams Israel.  However, I have never seen him slam any other country in the Middle East no matter how many thousands are murdered there.

Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News Franklin Lamb is quite a liar updated


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> You're a fraud, Monte, and we both know it. Either you believed that story or you were hoping your blustering would make it seem credible. The thing is, that story was posted and toasted by the same silly Jew-hating propagandists two years ago and blessed by the same Jew-hating cabal. All you have proven is that the author (Frank Lamb) his cohorts (Paul Craig Roberts, Texe Marrs, Gordon Duff, Michael Chossudovsky, etc.), the websites that spread this camel crap (Foreign Policy Journal, Global Research, Veterans Today, Information Clearinghouse, PressTV, Prison Planet, etc) and you should be taken for the BOZOS you've so often proven yourselves to be.







*Are you claiming Henry the War Criminal never said: "In ten years there will be no more Israel", or simply confirming your allegiance to the racist Jewish state?"*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Cindy said that someone "reported" to her that HK said it.

I am reporting to you that HK said the Palestinians will continue to be slaves to the Israelis for the next 100 years.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cindy said that someone "reported" to her that HK said it.
> 
> I am reporting to you that HK said the Palestinians will continue to be slaves to the Israelis for the next 100 years


Who are you?
What makes you think your opinion is as informed as Henry's?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Where in the photo are they cheering ? Also, what's wrong with being happy that your government is taking action against Hamas scum that have been repeatedly launching rockets at your city?


*How did Happy Jews come to occupy Sderot?*
"Sderot was founded in 1951 as a transit camp for Kurdish and Persian Jewish immigrants, who lived in tents and shacks during the Jewish exodus from Muslim countries before permanent housing was completed in 1954.[6] 

"It was built on lands belonging to the Palestinian Arab village of Najd[7] and is located a few miles south of the village's ruins. On 13 May 1948, Najd was occupied by the Negev Brigade as part of Operation Barak, and the villagers were driven out[8] to Gaza. In 1956, Sderot was recognized as a local council."
*Because racist scum stole Najd in 1948.

Sderot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Typical Palestinian Nazis, ACTUALLY celebrating death of Jews.


When Jews stop stealing Palestinian land and water,





Palestinians will have no incentive to celebrate the deaths of Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Cute. There's not a lick of substantiation in that article - from something called the Foreign Policy Journal - for its claims. Could you link the study, it's published date and quote where it says "it will happen in 10 years?"


I don't have any way of linking to a "secret" study.
Why don't you email Mossad?
 Post Israel 82 Page Report Bogus Mossad Psyop Veterans Today


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy said that someone "reported" to her that HK said it.
> ...


We don't knoww Henry said it to Cindy.  It is her blabbing her mouth.  So my comments are just as valid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Palestinian Nazis, ACTUALLY celebrating death of Jews.
> ...


The Jews will take the rest of it, Syria and Lebanon as well, if you Arab phugs don't get any better at war.  And that seems to a thousand years away.


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Palestinian Nazis, ACTUALLY celebrating death of Jews.
> ...



There is NO reason to celebrate the murder of innocent people. But it's no surprise that georgie the PaliNazi supports this disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 7, 2015)

Does Obama, this progressive/dem party and threads like this remind you of HITLER?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Does Obama, this progressive/dem party and threads like this remind you of HITLER?


Sent your question over to a friend at the cc to read your question to her students.  The answer unanimously was "no, she must be old where is her meds."


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fraud, Monte, and we both know it. Either you believed that story or you were hoping your blustering would make it seem credible. The thing is, that story was posted and toasted by the same silly Jew-hating propagandists two years ago and blessed by the same Jew-hating cabal. All you have proven is that the author (Frank Lamb) his cohorts (Paul Craig Roberts, Texe Marrs, Gordon Duff, Michael Chossudovsky, etc.), the websites that spread this camel crap (Foreign Policy Journal, Global Research, Veterans Today, Information Clearinghouse, PressTV, Prison Planet, etc) and you should be taken for the BOZOS you've so often proven yourselves to be.
> ...



gossip quoting gossip does not equal truth.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. There's not a lick of substantiation in that article - from something called the Foreign Policy Journal - for its claims. Could you link the study, it's published date and quote where it says "it will happen in 10 years?"
> ...



GR? really?
and you wonder why you are not highly respected?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Sigh.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Jews will take the rest of it, Syria and Lebanon as well, if you Arab phugs don't get any better at war. And that seems to a thousand years away.


You still haven't explained why Jews are entitled to steal Arab land and water?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> There is NO reason to celebrate the murder of innocent people. But it's no surprise that georgie the PaliNazi supports this disgusting behaviour.


*What GOOD reason exists for stealing the land and water of innocent people?*
"Absentee Property Law {No. 20, March 1950}1,6,20 -A law to confiscate property from Palestinians inside the state of Israel. It confiscated land from 750,000 refugees ethnically cleansed from Palestine in 1947-49 and 'internally displaced' Palestinians who remained in Israel. 

*"Before 1948, Palestinians owned 90% of the land in Palestine; in 1952 they owned 3%; today, they are a mostly a landless people.* 

"The law classifies the personal property of Palestinians forced to flee (or internally displaced) as 'absentee property' and places it under the authority of the Custodian of Absentee Property."
itISapartheid.org


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> gossip quoting gossip does not equal truth.


*True, but even if Henry didn't predict Israel's demise there is still a secret 82 page report produced by US intelligence agencies which may have.*
"WASHINGTON (JTA) — A staffer for Henry Kissinger denied that the former US secretary of state said that Israel will not be in existence in 10 years.

Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email 
and never miss our top stories FREE SIGN UP!

“'It’s not a misquote,' Tara Butzbaugh, who works in Kissinger’s New York office, said Monday, referring to an item in Cindy Adams’ New York Post gossip column. 'He didn’t say it.'”

"Adams in her column posted Sept. 17 wrote that 'Reported to me, Henry Kissinger has stated — and I quote the statement word for word: ‘In 10 years, there will be no more Israel.’ “

Read more: Kissinger staffer: Ex-secretary of state didn't make 'no Israel' quote | The Times of Israel Kissinger staffer Ex-secretary of state didn t make no Israel quote The Times of Israel 
Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook


----------



## toastman (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO reason to celebrate the murder of innocent people. But it's no surprise that georgie the PaliNazi supports this disgusting behaviour.
> ...


Deflecting, as usual. 

That offer made to Arafat is looking kind of good right now , ain't it George? Too late !


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> GR? really?
> and you wonder why you are not highly respected?


Why would I want hasbara's respect?


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > GR? really?
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. There's not a lick of substantiation in that article - from something called the Foreign Policy Journal - for its claims. Could you link the study, it's published date and quote where it says "it will happen in 10 years?"
> ...



How convenient! You post a story from some random guy who lives in a cave in Lebanon, published by a website (FPJ) no one has ever heard of and promoted by outlets (PressTV, Veterans Today) with reputations for posting camel crap intended to feed gullible fools (like you) who need it to get through the day.
When substantiation is requested, you simply claim it's a "secret."


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Palestinian Nazis, ACTUALLY celebrating death of Jews.
> ...



Judging by your maps, GP, it doesn't appear that Israel will be gone in a few years but rather that "Palestine" may be. Just gotta figure out what to do with those "Palestinians."


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> Deflecting, as usual.


When Jews WHINE about celebrating the deaths of innocent people, it isn't deflecting to point out how much land the "innocent people" have stolen from Arabs in Palestine.

When are you planning to answer this simple question: what makes some Jews believe they are entitled to steal Arab land in Palestine?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > gossip quoting gossip does not equal truth.
> ...



No GP, there isn't, and as your map depicts it is "Palestine," not Israel, that is disappearing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.



If a democrat is in the white house for the next 10 years, Israel may be doomed. Obama is practically a member of Al Qaeda, the rest of the party hates JOOOOZZZZ nearly as much as Obama does.

You can't tell.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

toastman said:


> That offer made to Arafat is looking kind of good right now , ain't it George? Too late !


Had Arafat taken Bubba's "generous offer" he would have suffered the same fate as Rabin in '95. Any Arab leader who signed away claims to East Jerusalem and Right of Return in exchange for a non-contiguous "state" on parts of the West Bank and Gaza after Arabs owned or controlled 93% of Palestine's land in 1948 would not be fit to lead, which is exactly what Bubba and Barak were counting on.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Be careful what you wish for George.........................You might not like the ending............
> 
> The Wimp in Chief doesn't have much longer in office.................and you might find someone with a spine in their next.................
> 
> ...



Shit, I'd be happy if we could just get Obama and the dims in congress to stop chanting "Death to America."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews will take the rest of it, Syria and Lebanon as well, if you Arab phugs don't get any better at war. And that seems to a thousand years away.
> ...


False question,  you know.  Why did the Arabs attack the Jews three times in great number and got their asses kicked hard each time is the real question.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 7, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> [
> 
> The only thing I can't stand more than a liberal left loon is an anti Semite liberal left loon. You people need help



There is a difference?

Name one leftist on this board that isn't a JOOOOOO hating pile of shit?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> ow convenient! You post a story from some random guy who lives in a cave in Lebanon


"Franklin Lamb, a former Assistant Counsel of the US House Judiciary Committee at the US Congress and Professor of International Law at Northwestern College of Law in Oregon, earned his Law Degree at Boston University and his LLM, M.Phil, and PhD degrees at the London School of Economics.

"Following three summers at the International Court of Justice in The Hague, Lamb was a visiting fellow at the Harvard Law School’s East Asian Legal Studies Center where he specialized in Chinese Law. He was the first westerner allowed by the government of China to visit the notorious 'Ward Street' Prison in Shanghai.

"Lamb is doing research in Lebanon and works with the Palestine Civil Rights Campaign-Lebanon and the Sabra-Shatila Foundation. His new book, The Case for Palestinian Civil Rights in Lebanon, is due out shortly."

Franklin Lamb - Eurasia Review

*You really wouldn't have much to say without resorting to ad hominem attacks, would you?*


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful what you wish for George.........................You might not like the ending............
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why did the Arabs attack the Jews three times in great number and got their asses kicked hard ea


Because Jews, backed by western imperial interests, were stealing Arab land and water in Palestine. How would you react if some local "chosen people" decided to take your house and use it for target practice?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> f a democrat is in the white house for the next 10 years, Israel may be doomed


Did you mourn the passing of apartheid South Africa?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the Arabs attack the Jews three times in great number and got their asses kicked hard ea
> ...


No, they were not.  Attack me and I would blow your house to kingdom come.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope, and I will not mourn when Islam finally punishes the Arab murderers with death.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 7, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Or so it might appear today.  Muslims are pushing the West very hard.  Politicians are taking things more seriously, even the Europeans.  Remember Muslims are having a *civil war*.  I agree with Bill Maher, America should sit this one out, and _let these idiots kill each other_.  

Yes, their holy place, Mecca is in our Allie, Saudi Arabia's borders.  However, if a nuclear weapon were to obliterate Mecca the millions that would die would be nothing compared to _destroying Muslim belief in Allah_.  These bastards are practically begging us to do it with their be headings and unacceptable behavior.  Who will grieve for Muslims?  Only themselves, they have offended everyone from Kenya to Michigan.





​


----------



## CMike (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...


1) They are not "settlers"

2) They are not colonies

3) They are not illegal


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, they were not. Attack me and I would blow your house to kingdom come


*Jews have destroyed 28,000 Palestinian homes since 1967 using high explosives and bulldozers. Are you really this ignorant about what's happening in Palestine?
"Homes Demolished in Israel and Palestine*
*0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians,
and over 28,000 Palestinian homes have been demolished
by Israel since 1967."*
*Israeli and Palestinian Homes Demolished since September 29 2000*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 
Jake Starkey for one.   
Stat for another.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > ow convenient! You post a story from some random guy who lives in a cave in Lebanon
> ...



Eurasia Review? Really? The guy is a FRAUD, just like his bogus story and bio. Will you never learn the diff between camel crap and facts?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Eurasia Review? Really? The guy is a FRAUD, just like his bogus story and bio. Will you never learn the diff between camel crap and facts?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 7, 2015)

CMike said:


> They are not "settlers"
> 
> 2) They are not colonies
> 
> 3) They are not illegal


Sure you are.


----------



## Sally (Apr 7, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > ow convenient! You post a story from some random guy who lives in a cave in Lebanon
> ...



Poor Gaza George, evidently he doesn't scan Eurasian Review on a regular basis.  If he did, he would find Lamb and the rest of the anti-Semites constantly bashing Israel.  There is at least one article bashing Israel, and some days there are four or five.  Meanwhile, I wonder who he thinks he is fooling.  He cares nothing about the Arabs no matter how much of their blood is running down the roads in other Middle East countries but uses these Palestinian Arabs as pawns in his fight against his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  If Gaza George actually was concerned about the Arabs, he certainly would come to this forum and post news about what is happening in other Arab countries.  Just the fact that he only wants to post about Israel and Palestinian Arabs tells you all you need to know about him.  You should have tried harder in your younger days, Gaza George, so that you would not desperately need a scapegoat now for your failures in life.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> Poor Gaza George, evidently he doesn't scan Eurasian Review on a regular basis. If he did, he would find Lamb and the rest of the anti-Semites constantly bashing Israel.


The same old tired hasbara refrain: anyone who criticizes the racist Jews running the Jewish state are anti-Semites. Why does Israel deny its Arab citizens the same rights it affords its Jews, HabaraSal?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> The same old tired hasbara refrain: anyone who criticizes the racist Jews running the Jewish state are anti-Semites. Why does Israel deny its Arab citizens the same rights it affords its Jews, HabaraSal?


 
WTF does your whining have to do with the FACT that you not only posted that baseless Frank Lamb fabrication (again), you are still trying to defend it? Same old tired Nazi shit from you, GP.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> WTF does your whining have to do with the FACT that you not only posted that baseless Frank Lamb fabrication (again), you are still trying to defend it? Same old tired Nazi shit from you, GP


*Quote my "baseless Frank Lamb fabrication" and provide a rebuttal, or continue with your standard hasbara shit.*
"Franklin Lamb, a former Assistant Counsel of the US House Judiciary Committee at the US Congress and Professor of International Law at Northwestern College of Law in Oregon, earned his Law Degree at Boston University and his LLM, M.Phil, and PhD degrees at the London School of Economics.

"Following three summers at the International Court of Justice in The Hague, Lamb was a visiting fellow at the Harvard Law School’s East Asian Legal Studies Center where he specialized in Chinese Law. He was the first westerner allowed by the government of China to visit the notorious 'Ward Street' Prison in Shanghai.

"Lamb is doing research in Lebanon and works with the Palestine Civil Rights Campaign-Lebanon and the Sabra-Shatila Foundation. His new book, The Case for Palestinian Civil Rights in Lebanon, is due out shortly."

Franklin Lamb - Eurasia Review


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Did you mourn the passing of apartheid South Africa?



Not as much as you mourn the death of Adolf Hitler.

Tell me Fazuhl, is South Africa a better country now? More prosperous, safer, more advanced?

Hmmmmmm?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >


and the PA has built a palestinians only new green city 
Palestinians want a palestinians only land with no jews allowed.
How is that not apartheid?
You can't be a palestinians jew or hold citizenship in both countries.  No jews, yet you complain because palestinians have the right to israeli pay when working for an Israeli company, the right to seek medical care in Israel, the right to pray in Israel, if over 50 the right to enter without preauthorized permits.
But the PA wants no jews allowed, period.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > They are not "settlers"
> ...



976 mag?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> and the PA has built a palestinians only new green city
> Palestinians want a palestinians only land with no jews allowed.
> How is that not apartheid?
> You can't be a palestinians jew or hold citizenship in both countries.  No jews, yet you complain because palestinians have the right to israeli pay when working for an Israeli company, the right to seek medical care in Israel, the right to pray in Israel, if over 50 the right to enter without preauthorized permits.
> But the PA wants no jews allowed, period.



The ENTIRE Middle East is Apartheid. Non-Muslims are second class citizens with lesser rights in every Muslim country. George doesn't care - he want's Jews dead, he doesn't have any sort of sense of justice.


----------



## CMike (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Gaza George, evidently he doesn't scan Eurasian Review on a regular basis. If he did, he would find Lamb and the rest of the anti-Semites constantly bashing Israel.
> ...


Actually Israeli arabs have the same rights as other Israeli citizens.

Why doesn't Hamas/PA allow Jews to live in their areas?


----------



## CMike (Apr 8, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



,357 mag?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The ENTIRE Middle East is Apartheid. Non-Muslims are second class citizens with lesser rights in every Muslim country. George doesn't care - he want's Jews dead, he doesn't have any sort of sense of justice.



and the sick creature actually thinks it is being virtuous for doing so.

It sure is a different left than when I was a kid.  I can remember when the very liberal Bobby Kennedy got shot for NOT joining the Nazi Arabs in their hatred of Jews.

Nowadays, it seems like wearing a Swastika is a prerequisite for the far left.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > WTF does your whining have to do with the FACT that you not only posted that baseless Frank Lamb fabrication (again), you are still trying to defend it? Same old tired Nazi shit from you, GP
> ...



His book was published in '83.  Points in his testimony before Kahan were contradicted.
A second book has been "due soon" for more than 5 yrs, through several articles by less than responsible sites have been published about the "book".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2015)

CMike said:


> Actually Israeli arabs have the same rights as other Israeli citizens.
> 
> Why doesn't Hamas/PA allow Jews to live in their areas?



Why do Jews and Christians in Jordan have to pay a special tax (Jizya) to live their? Why do Jews and Christians in Saudi Arabia have to pay a tax and are restricted to certain areas (ghettos)? Why are Jews not allowed in Syria? Why do Christians in Syria have to pay a special tax? Why are Jews and Christians forbidden to hold political office in Yemen? Why are American Communists, who spew hatred at Israel, utterly silent about all of this?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Israeli arabs have the same rights as other Israeli citizens.
> ...



Those in the walled compounds are foreign workers.  They are not citizens of Saudi.
Yemen was supposed to have freedom of faith but in the last ten years things are not what they "should' be.
It was demanded by Jordanian Sheik that the Tax should be imposed on non-musims.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Quote my "baseless Frank Lamb fabrication" and provide a rebuttal, or continue with your standard hasbara shit.*
> "Franklin Lamb, a former Assistant Counsel of the US House Judiciary Committee at the US Congress and Professor of International Law at Northwestern College of Law in Oregon, earned his Law Degree at Boston University and his LLM, M.Phil, and PhD degrees at the London School of Economics.
> 
> "Following three summers at the International Court of Justice in The Hague, Lamb was a visiting fellow at the Harvard Law School’s East Asian Legal Studies Center where he specialized in Chinese Law. He was the first westerner allowed by the government of China to visit the notorious 'Ward Street' Prison in Shanghai.
> ...



Guess who wrote that vanity bio? The Internet is full of BS websites. Why do you suppose it appears only at something called Eurasia Review? Try verifying its claims with the organizations he claims to have been part of. I did.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > They are not "settlers"
> ...




The irony of one such as you whining about Israeli "propaganda" is clearly lost on you. The article in 972 Mag was written by Noam Sheizaf, author of:


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Not as much as you mourn the death of Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Tell me Fazuhl, is South Africa a better country now? More prosperous, safer, more advanced?
> 
> Hmmmmmm?


Freer?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2015)

CMike said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



South African non-white citizens had the same rights as white South Africans.  The only problem was that most non-whites were not considered citizens of South Africa.  They were citizens of the Bantustans, similar to the citizens of the occupied territories.


----------



## Sally (Apr 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Yes, it is not surprising when a Muslim, converted or born to the faith, never talks about the way non Muslims are treated in Muslim countries.  They are so busy dissing Israel that one wonders if they even have time to wash their burqas.  I have a great idea for you, Haniyah.  How about you try to get the Sunnis and Shia to make up and stop killing each other.  You might win the Nobel Prize for this.

As for South Africa since you are constantly bringing it up, it was a shame the way the Blacks were treated before.  However, South Africa is not doing so well at present.  Even the Somalis are leaving when it is dangerous for them back home.

Somalis Fear South African Violence More Than War at Home - Bloomberg Business

And then, of course, we have the Muslims trying to run things their way.  I can just imagine what would go on if there ever was a big increase in the Muslim population there.

Intolerance Spreading in South Africa


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mourn the passing of apartheid South Africa?
> ...


For many it is...


----------



## Sally (Apr 8, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Gaza George, evidently he doesn't scan Eurasian Review on a regular basis. If he did, he would find Lamb and the rest of the anti-Semites constantly bashing Israel.
> ...



Who are you trying to kid, Gaza George?  You are an anti-Semite.  Instead of you asking about the Jews and the Arabs (Arabs whom you care nothing about but they are handy pawns for you, since you are on the Middle East forum, why not ask why Muslims are busy murdering non Muslims and even Muslims of different sects.  This is certainly more important than the Israelis and the Arabs.  By the way, since you are a neurotic loser in life, why not ask some Arab people in Israel if they are not getting along swimmingly.  How about asking the Arab woman who is head of Cardiology at one of the Israeli hospitals.  Meanwhile, go get a part-time job either in WalMart, Costco, or Target for a little pocket money and stop obsessing over your scapegoats.

Has anyone seen Gaza George bring up anything about what is happening in other Middle East countries where so many of their citizens lay dead in the streets?


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


So Muslim crimes excuse Israels crimes ?


----------



## Sally (Apr 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're too stupid for me to waste my time on, but I will answer you this one time to tell you that you are too stupid..  Naturally you overlook Muslim crimes since we have never seen even you bring up anything else happening in the Middle East.  Seems like this is the wrong forum for you.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Is that a yes ?


----------



## Indofred (Apr 9, 2015)

Extremist mass murdering governments never last.
Pol Pot's Cambodia, Hitler's Germany, The Soviet union, and all the rest were removed in one way or another, as we will see with Israel.
The sad part is, lots of innocent people will die on both sides before we see the end of that bastard nation.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> South African non-white citizens had the same rights as white South Africans. The only problem was that most non-whites were not considered citizens of South Africa. They were citizens of the Bantustans, similar to the citizens of the occupied territories.


*Israel can't grant citizenship to 3 million Arabs living in the Occupied Territories and it also can't continue to deny the human rights of those it occupies. 

Kosher Bantustans seem to be the answer to Sharon's Catch 22.
*
"Israel defines its policy of ensuring permanent control over the Occupied Territories as 'creating facts on the ground.' In this conception, Israeli control must be made immune from any external or internal pressures to remove Israel from the Occupied Territories (which Israel vehemently denies is an occupation at all), as well as to foreclose forever the possibility of a viable and truly sovereign Palestinian state.

"Nevertheless, even Sharon recognizes that Israel needs a Palestinian state, *since it can neither extend citizenship to the Territories’ three and a half million Palestinians nor deny it to them.* - See more at: Map Defining the Palestinian Bantustan. Element 1 West Bank Areas A B and C ICAHD


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


*Why do Jews require Arabs and others to attend segregated schools BEFORE they become doctors?*
"*GETTIN' AN EDUCATION*
08.23.134:45 PM ET
*Israel's Most Liberal City Introduces Racially Segregated Kindergartens*

"When the children of south Tel Aviv head back to school on Tuesday, kindergarteners will attend facilities that are segregated by race. The children of asylum seekers from sub-Saharan Africa will go to their kindergartens and all the other kids will go to their own. *As of this year, the municipality of Israel's most liberal city decided that separate-but-equal for three-to-six year olds was the way to go—in 2013."*

Israel s Most Liberal City Introduces Racially Segregated Kindergartens - The Daily Beast


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

CMike said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







Hasbara Chimp.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Why do Jews require Arabs and others to attend segregated schools BEFORE they become doctors?*
> "*GETTIN' AN EDUCATION*
> 08.23.134:45 PM ET
> *Israel's Most Liberal City Introduces Racially Segregated Kindergartens*
> Israel s Most Liberal City Introduces Racially Segregated Kindergartens - The Daily Beast



The bottom line according to this Arab woman?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > ,357 mag?
> ...



Nazi Skank


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Guess who wrote that vanity bio? The Internet is full of BS websites. Why do you suppose it appears only at something called Eurasia Review? Try verifying its claims with the organizations he claims to have been part of. I did.


*I doubt that.
Show your work.*
"Dr. Franklin Lamb is Director of the Americans Concerned for Middle East Peace, Beirut-Washington DC, Board Member of The Sabra Shatila Foundation, and a volunteer with the Palestine Civil Rights Campaign, Lebanon. He is the author of 'The Price We Pay: A Quarter-Century of Israel’s Use of American Weapons Against Civilians in Lebanon' and is doing research in Lebanon for his next book."

"Lamb has been a Professor of International Law at Northwestern College of Law in Oregon. He earned his Law Degree at Boston University and his LLM, M.Phil, and PhD degrees at the London School of Economics.

"As a Middle East expert and commentator, Dr. Lamb has appeared on Press TV, Al-Manar and several other media outlets. His articles and analyses have been published by Counter Punch, Veterans Today, Intifada Palestine, Electronic Intifada, Opinion Maker, Dissident Voice, Daily Star and Al Ahram."

Franklin Lamb

*BTW, an anonymous internet troll complaining about "BS websites" smells a lot like...




*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> Who are you trying to kid, Gaza George? You are an anti-Semite.


I'm not paid by Hasbara to sit around all day and spam one mindless "Jew-friendly" thread after another on USMB, are you? Maybe you should get out more?
Maybe you can find a good thesaurus in your local bookstore?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Nazi Skank


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

CMike said:


> Actually Israeli arabs have the same rights as other Israeli citizens


Actually, Israeli Arabs are confined to segregated schools from first grade through high school. In the US this is defined as de facto segregation; how is it defined in Israel?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

CMike said:


> Why doesn't Hamas/PA allow Jews to live in their areas?


*That's a really stupid question.
Here's a clue:




Because Jews would steal even more Arab land.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Freer?



Freer for who? Not the Zulu, who the ANC murder for sport.

South Africa went from a modern and prosperous nation, to the shit hole it is today.

Good job!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Actually, Israeli Arabs are confined to segregated schools from first grade through high school. In the US this is defined as de facto segregation; how is it defined in Israel?



That's a lie, Nazi boi.

Arabs want their children indoctrinated with the violent and filthy Koran, so they send their children to Madrassas. Arab children have every right to go to normal Israili schools, the Arabs simply won't do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't Hamas/PA allow Jews to live in their areas?
> ...




Since the first panel of your fraud shows "Palestine" along side of "Lebanon, Jordan, and Syria," we know you're filthy fucking liar. Ottoman Palestine contained all of these, though you lie that only Israel was in the REGION of Palestine.

So why would anyone pay heed to your shit when you blatantly lie?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

eots said:


> So Muslim crimes excuse Israels crimes ?



Do you even view Muzzie Beasts murdering Kafir as a crime?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> I'm not paid by Hasbara to sit around all day and spam one mindless "Jew-friendly" thread after another on USMB, are you? Maybe you should get out more?
> Maybe you can find a good thesaurus in your local bookstore?



But you ARE paid by Al Qaeda, correct?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do Jews require Arabs and others to attend segregated schools BEFORE they become doctors?*
> ...


"According to a 2001 report by Human Rights Watch, Israel's school systems for Arab and Jewish children are separate and have unequal conditions to the disadvantage of the Arab children who make up one quarter of all students. 

"Israeli law does not prohibit Palestinian Arab parents from enrolling their children in Jewish schools, but in practice, very few Palestinian Arab parents do so.[32][34] 

"The report stated that 'Government-run Arab schools are a world apart from government-run Jewish schools. In virtually every respect, Palestinian Arab children get an education inferior to that of Jewish children, and their relatively poor performance in school reflects this."[35][36][37] 

"In 1999, in an attempt to close the gap between Arab and Jewish education sectors, the Education Minister of Israel announced an affirmative action policy which promised that Arabs would be granted 25% of the education budget, proportionally more funding than their 18% of the population, and supported the creation of an Arab academic college."
Racism in Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Since the first panel of your fraud shows "Palestine" along side of "Lebanon, Jordan, and Syria," we know you're filthy fucking liar. Ottoman Palestine contained all of these, though you lie that only Israel was in the REGION of Palestine.


Link, Loser?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> But you ARE paid by Al Qaeda, correct?


Who are you paid by?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Thank you for your response which says that:

1) Israeli law does not discriminate, and
2) Israel has an "affirmative action" policy which disproportionally spends 25% of it's education budget funding predominately Arab schools.

What a remarkable little country!


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Arabs want their children indoctrinated with the violent and filthy Koran, so they send their children to Madrassas. Arab children have every right to go to normal Israili schools, the Arabs simply won't do so.


Because Arabs parents don't want their children subjected to physical and mental abuse from racist Jews.
*"Until the beginning of the Jewish Enlightenment all Jews firmly believed that non-Jews should be discriminated against whenever possible. It now turns out that the Jewish Enlightenment failed to change the attitudes of all, or perhaps even of most, Jews in this respect. Many completely irreligious Jews still believe that for the sake of the Jewish tradition which commanded discrimination against non-Jews, the latter should be discriminated against in the 'Jewish state' forever."
WRMEA Israel s Discriminatory Practices Are Rooted in Jewish Religious Law*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Link, Loser?



Link to what, Farouk?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs want their children indoctrinated with the violent and filthy Koran, so they send their children to Madrassas. Arab children have every right to go to normal Israili schools, the Arabs simply won't do so.
> ...



Nah, nah, nah. You were skirting the edge of reality with George Soros's Human Rights Watch but tipped over that edge with WRMEA.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Since the first panel of your fraud shows "Palestine" along side of "Lebanon, Jordan, and Syria," we know you're filthy fucking liar. Ottoman Palestine contained all of these, though you lie that only Israel was in the REGION of Palestine.


*Did you notice the date in that first panel, Einstein?




Ottomans lost control of Palestine around 1920.*


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...








That's some pretty wishful thinking.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> But you ARE paid by Al Qaeda, correct?


No.
I'm paid by SSA and SSI.
You?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the first panel of your fraud shows "Palestine" along side of "Lebanon, Jordan, and Syria," we know you're filthy fucking liar. Ottoman Palestine contained all of these, though you lie that only Israel was in the REGION of Palestine.
> ...



Again Adolf, the British broke up Palestine, giving most of it the the Arabs. All of Jordan was Palestine, all of Lebanon was Palestine, and a big chunk of Syria was Palestine.

Jordan was given to the Arabs. Syria was given to the Arabs. Part of Israel was given to the Arabs. Lebanon was given to the Christians, but you Muzzie beasts murdered them and took Lebanon for the filthy demon Allah.

You simply will not allow even one grain of sand to be controlled by non-Muslims. You are a Muslim supremacist. All your lies and all your hate boil down to your demand that Muslim lands not be controlled by the Kafir.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> What a remarkable little country!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > But you ARE paid by Al Qaeda, correct?
> ...



I'm paid by my employer.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> all of Lebanon was Palestine, and a big chunk of Syria was Palestine.


Not in 1946, Golda.
Why don't you explain why Jews are entitled to all the land between the River and the sea today when there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living there?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ordan was given to the Arabs. Syria was given to the Arabs. Part of Israel was given to the Arabs. Lebanon was given to the Christians, but you Muzzie beasts murdered them and took Lebanon for the filthy demon Allah.


Syria and Lebanon were given to the French.
Palestine and Jordan were given to the British who promised a "Jewish homeland" in Palestine. Why do rancid fascists imagine they are entitled to their own opinions and facts?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ]
> Not in 1946, Golda.
> Why don't you explain why Jews are entitled to all the land between the River and the sea today when there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living there?



Again, the British broke up the REGION of Palestine in to different countries - the the overwhelming majority of land going to the Muslims..

The simple fact is that you are angered the Kafir have dominance over even the tiny spec that is Israel, because your filthy Koran says that it is an offence to the demon Allah.You wage perpetual war because of your lust for conquest.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ordan was given to the Arabs. Syria was given to the Arabs. Part of Israel was given to the Arabs. Lebanon was given to the Christians, but you Muzzie beasts murdered them and took Lebanon for the filthy demon Allah.
> ...



3/4s of what is Syria today was under the French, the other 1/4 under the British. Palestine included part of modern Syria.

Look at the map you were provided.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

westwall said:


> That's some pretty wishful thinking.


*That was the thinking of racists in Pretoria a generation ago, as well:*
"BDS campaign has cost Veolia billions of dollars in eavingost contracts

But Veolia remains involved in Jerusalem Light Rail, "boycott campaign set to continue
Palestinian civil society activists have heralded the decision by French corporate giant Veolia to sell off nearly all of its business activity in Israel as a huge victory for the global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement. The sale follows a worldwide campaign against the company’s role in illegal Israeli settlements that cost the firm billions of dollars of lost contracts."

- See more at: Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign BDSmovement.net


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Look at the map you were provided.


What's the date on that map you provided?


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > That's some pretty wishful thinking.
> ...







Yes, and look at the violent shithole that South Africa is rapidly becoming.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Again, the British broke up the REGION of Palestine in to different countries - the the overwhelming majority of land going to the Muslims..


Because the overwhelming majority of human beings living on the land were Muslims. Tell us why Jews are entitled to rule all the land between the River and the sea today when there are equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living on that land.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the map you were provided.
> ...



1860


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Because the overwhelming majority of human beings living on the land were Muslims. Tell us why Jews are entitled to rule all the land between the River and the sea today when there are equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living on that land.



You won't accept even one grain of sand being ruled by a non-Muslim. Nor will your fellow Muzzie Beasts.

IF you ever savage Israel and create the Caliphate, you will have to move on Spain to reconquer the Iberian peninsula. You Muslims are insatiable.


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the British broke up the REGION of Palestine in to different countries - the the overwhelming majority of land going to the Muslims..
> ...









Because the Jews seem to do a better job of running the place.  Israel was a bronze age area till the Jews took it over.  Now, the land is a garden surrounded by Islamic deserts.  The Palestinians could have developed Gaza into the Monaco of the Middle East, instead they have managed to fuck up most of the area and done nothing to better themselves.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

westwall said:


> Yes, and look at the violent shithole that South Africa is rapidly becoming.


Maybe you should start a petition to bring back apartheid in South Africa?

Here's a likely place to start:


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and look at the violent shithole that South Africa is rapidly becoming.
> ...








The facts are the whites were in South Africa long before any blacks were there.  The facts are while apartheid was, and is, a despicable way to govern, the country was orders of magnitude safer than it is now.   South Africa is rapidly descending into anarchy and within a decade or two it will be a festering shithole like most of sub Saharan Africa.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Apr 9, 2015)

westwall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm fairly certain it's already a festering shithole...but that's just me.


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

SillyWabbit said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...







No, there are still places that are nice.  They are rapidly disappearing though.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

westwall said:


> Because the Jews seem to do a better job of running the place. Israel was a bronze age area till the Jews took it over. Now, the land is a garden surrounded by Islamic deserts.


*Jaffa was a garden long before greedy Jews stole it.*
"Jaffa was the epicenter of the Palestinian economy before the 1948 Nakba. Beginning in the early 19th century, the people of Jaffa had cultivated citrus groves, particularly oranges, on their land. International demand for Jaffa oranges propelled the city onto the world stage, earning the city an important place in the global economy. By the 1930s, Jaffa was exporting tens of millions of citrus crates to the rest of the world, which provided thousands of jobs for the people of the city and its environs, and linking them to the major commercial centers of the Mediterranean coast and the European continent."
Jaffa from eminence to ethnic cleansing The Electronic Intifada
*Before Israel became an independent state, greedy Jews forced the Arabs of Jaffa off their land and took control of the citrus groves. In some cases, the dispossessed Arab land owners were offered jobs laboring for the Jews who stole their land.

Does that sound kosher to you?*


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Jews seem to do a better job of running the place. Israel was a bronze age area till the Jews took it over. Now, the land is a garden surrounded by Islamic deserts.
> ...








30% population of Jews will do that for you.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2015)

When they drop a nuke on us or Israel. George and Obama can cheer for the millions of deaths they dreamed of

SNIP:
*Obama's Iran Deal: Someday the World Will Cry, "Why?!"*
Larry Elder | Apr 09, 2015






Barack Obama is a young man. By the time he leaves office, he will be in his mid-50s. Based on life expectancy, he could live for another 40 years or so. So he will be around to see the full consequences of his disastrous Iran nuclear "framework."



The deal is done.

No matter what Republicans do, Europeans fully intend to let sanctions expire. They just needed an excuse to do so, an excuse that Obama provided.* Someday, nations will ask why the world's superpower ignored chants of "death to America" and "death to Israel" and allowed Iran to slow-walk toward getting nuclear weapons.*

ALL of it here:
Obama s Iran Deal Someday the World Will Cry Why - Larry Elder - Page 1


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

westwall said:


> The facts are the whites were in South Africa long before any blacks were there


"The aboriginal San have lived in the region for millennia. Most of the rest of the population, however, trace their history to immigration since. Indigenous Africans in South Africa are descendants of Khoikhoi and Bantu immigrants from further north in Africa, who first entered what are now the confines of the country roughly 2000 years ago.White South Africans are descendants of later European settlers, mainly from the Netherlands and Britain."
History of South Africa - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are the whites were in South Africa long before any blacks were there
> ...







Yes, they were in the Cape Town area and funnily enough the blacks despise them (and hunted them for sport) as much as they despise the whites.  Conflict was fairly constant between the bushmen and the whites.  Of that there is no doubt.  Of course they originated in the Botswana area and were pushed southwards by the  Bantu tribes.

Well known history.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

westwall said:


> 30% population of Jews will do that for you.


*That's not all Jews will do for you:*
"Zionist forces initiated a cruel siege on the city of Jaffa in March 1948. The youth of the city formed popular resistance committees to confront the assault. On 14 May 1948, the Bride of the Sea fell to the Zionist military forces; that same evening the leaders of the Zionist movement in Palestine declared the establishment of the state of Israel. Approximately 4,000 of the 120,000 Palestinians managed to remain in their city after it was militarily occupied. They were all rounded up and ghettoized in al-Ajami neighborhood which was sealed off from the rest of the city and administered as essentially a military prison for two subsequent years; the military regime under which Israel governed them lasted until 1966. During this period, al-Ajami was completely surrounded by barbed wire fencing that was patrolled by Israeli soldiers and guard dogs. It was not long before the new Jewish residents of Jaffa, and based on their experience under Nazism in Europe, began to refer to the Palestinian neighborhood as the 'ghetto.'”
http://electronicintifada.net/content/jaffa-eminence-ethnic-cleansing/8088


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2015)

this was a comment from the article I posted above:

Funny that nobody seems to notice that Mr. Peanut, bubba, and obama, all worked to diminish America's dominance. Mr. Peanut started things rolling in Iran, and bubba sold missile guidance technology to China. Obama is dangerous to this country, and should be removed from office and replaced with someone who loves this country, before we're all toast.
from:
Obama s Iran Deal Someday the World Will Cry Why - Larry Elder - Page 1


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 9, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> this was a comment from the article I posted above:
> 
> Funny that nobody seems to notice that Mr. Peanut, bubba, and obama, all worked to diminish America's dominance. Mr. Peanut started things rolling in Iran, and bubba sold missile guidance technology to China. Obama is dangerous to this country, and should be removed from office and replaced with someone who loves this country, before we're all toast.
> from:
> Obama s Iran Deal Someday the World Will Cry Why - Larry Elder - Page 1


How come you and Larry don't say anything about Israel's nuclear weapons or the 77 UN Resolutions condemning Israel's acts of aggression against its neighbors?


----------



## Sally (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you trying to kid, Gaza George? You are an anti-Semite.
> ...



Why do you want to appear as a dummy, Gaza George?  Anyone can use the Search Option and see that you roll out of bed in the morning in that one-room subsidized apartment and run to your computer to start posting against the Jews.  Meanwhile, have you anything to say about what is happening in the rest of the Middle East?  After all, you crawl over here so you should at least fake it that you are interested in the  rest of the Middle East and not the one country where many of your scapegoats live.  Really, a part-time job would do you wonders.  Not only would you get out of that tiny apartment and be able to communicate with real people like the rest of us do, but it would put some dollars in your pocket which you can  use to have a little fun around Los Angeles such as taking a bus to Venice, sit down at an outdoor cafe for a meal, and watch the people strolling by as well as the tide rolling in.  You might go home felling real refreshed by not thinking about your favorite scapegoats for a little while.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > What a remarkable little country!



Warning: Nazi scumbag detected


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> How come you and Larry don't say anything about Israel's nuclear weapons or the 77 UN Resolutions condemning Israel's acts of aggression against its neighbors?



How is it you manage to say nothing about the carnage in much of the Arab/Muslim Mideast? Egypt closes its borders to Gazans ... Turkey closes its borders to Syrians ... the Saudi coalition attacking the Iranian coalition. Millions of Arabs caught in the crossfire ... and you still busy yourself with anti-Jew propaganda. Do you really believe no one here has noticed, NaziBoy?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...








You still have nothing to say?
Imagine my surprise.
Hasbara must be very proud of useless tools like you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937 

FROM THE GRAND MUFTI HIMSELF...........

http://www.frontpagemag.com/2011/da...-our-land”-vs-the-grand-mufti-of-jerusalem/2/

Jihad George...................do you accept the Grand Mufti's words himself as a LIE........................

Because by his own words................YOU ARE LIAR..................


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> How is it you manage to say nothing about the carnage in much of the Arab/Muslim Mideast? Egypt closes its borders to Gazans ... Turkey closes its borders to Syrians ... the Saudi coalition attacking the Iranian coalition. Millions of Arabs caught in the crossfire ... and you still busy yourself with anti-Jew propaganda. Do you really believe no one here has noticed, NaziBoy?


*Is devout ignorance your excuse for failing to understand why there is so much violence in the Middle East, or are you Jewish?*
"The following is a *list of United Nations resolutions that concern both Israel and Palestine* and bordering states such as Lebanon. As of 2013, Israel had been condemned in 45 resolutions by United Nations Human Rights Council since its creation in 2006—the Council had resolved almost more resolutions condemning Israel than on the rest of the world combined. The 45 resolutions comprised almost half (45.9%) of all country-specific resolutions passed by the Council, not counting those under Agenda Item 10 (countries requiring technical assistance).[1]

"From 1967 to 1989 the UN Security Council adopted 131 resolutions directly addressing the Arab–Israeli conflict. In early Security Council practice, resolutions did not directly invoke Chapter VII. They made an explicit determination of a threat, breach of the peace, or act of aggression, and ordered an action in accordance with Article 39 or 40. Resolution 54 determined that a threat to peace existed within the meaning of Article 39 of the Charter, reiterated the need for a truce, and ordered a cease-fire pursuant to Article 40 of the Charter. Although the phrase 'Acting under Chapter VII' was never mentioned as the basis for the action taken, the chapter's authority was being used.[2]"

*Tell me why Jews are entitled to rule all the land between the River and the sea?

List of the UN resolutions concerning Israel and Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937
> 
> FROM THE GRAND MUFTI HIMSELF...........
> 
> ...


*YOUR LINK, LIAR:*
"The Arab population shows a remarkable increase since 1920, and it has had some share in the increased prosperity of Palestine. Many Arab landowners have benefited from the sale of land and the profitable investment of the purchase money. The _fellaheen _are better off on the whole than they were in 1920. This Arab progress has been partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the National Home. In particular, the Arabs have benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews.

"Such economic advantage, however, as the Arabs have gained from Jewish immigration will decrease if the political breach between the races continues to widen.

"Arab nationalism is as intense a force as Jewish. The Arab leaders' demand for national self-government and the shutting down of the Jewish National Home has remained unchanged since 1929. Like Jewish nationalism, Arab nationalism is stimulated by the educational system and by the growth of the Youth Movement" - See more at: Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937 
*When Israel declared itself a "Jewish state" in 1948, there were twice as many Arabs as Jews living there.

Jewish state or democratic state?*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937
> ...


_1,500,000 Dunham owned by Jews..............from the Mufti himself.............................._
_
Now convert and APPLY TO STOLEN LAND....................Mr. Abdullah._


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

_IR L. HAMMOND: What year?_

_MUFTI: At the date of the British Occupation._

_SIR L. HAMMOND: And now they hold how much?_

_M_*UFTI: About 1,500,000 dunams: 1,200,000 dunams already registered in the name of the Jewish holders, but there are 300,000 dunams which are the subject of written agreements, and which have not yet been registered in the Land Registry. That does not, of course, include the land which was assigned, about 100,000 dunams.*

_SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned?  Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?_


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Warning: Nazi scumbag detected







Two of them


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned? Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?


Who is SIR L. HAMMOND?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: Nazi scumbag detected
> ...


The Grand Mufti helped recruit for the Waffen SS.............Was a big fan of Hitler................

As usual you are confused.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SIR L. HAMMOND: What 100,000 dunams was assigned? Is that not included in, the 1,200,000 dunams? The point is this. He says that in 1920 at the time of the Occupation, the Jews only held 100,000 dunams, is that so? I asked the figures from the Land Registry, how much land the Jews owned at the time of the Occupation. Would he be surprised to hear that the figure is not 100,000 but 650,000 dunams?
> ...


Are you an idiot......................he conducted the interview back then.........................

So now you'll ATTACK THE MESSENGER of the INTERVIEW.............

How typical of you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

Land isn't the issue there.  Never has been about the land, and never will be..............

It is about the Muslims Grand Plan to Exterminate the Jews...............and nothing more....................

No amount of Words are going to change that.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > How is it you manage to say nothing about the carnage in much of the Arab/Muslim Mideast? Egypt closes its borders to Gazans ... Turkey closes its borders to Syrians ... the Saudi coalition attacking the Iranian coalition. Millions of Arabs caught in the crossfire ... and you still busy yourself with anti-Jew propaganda. Do you really believe no one here has noticed, NaziBoy?
> ...



If I didn't know you better, I'd say you just exposed the raging cesspool of Jew-hate the UN has become but rather than quote former UN Ambassador Jeane Kirkpatrick's thoughts on that (again) I'll just mention that given the opportunity to comment on the Sunni vs. Shia violence raging throughout the Arab/Muslim Mideast, you once again deflect and post your anti-Jew propaganda, thus validating my spot on opinion of you, NaziBoy.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> "The Arab population shows a remarkable increase since 1920, and it has had some share in the increased prosperity of Palestine. Many Arab landowners have benefited from the sale of land and the profitable investment of the purchase money. The _fellaheen _are better off on the whole than they were in 1920. This Arab progress has been partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the National Home. In particular, the Arabs have benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews.
> 
> Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937



Wait ... let me get this straight. _You_ are _arguing_ that Jews brought much needed capital and the _opportunity_ for fellaheen (Arab scratch farmers) to prosper?
That doesn't seem like the Jew-hate usually spewed by you, NaziBoy. Are you feeling alright?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> _1,500,000 Dunham owned by Jews..............from the Mufti himself..............................
> 
> Now convert and APPLY TO STOLEN LAND....................Mr. Abdullah._


"As of 1931, the territory of the British Mandate of Palestine was 26,625,600 dunams (26,625.6 km2), of which 8,252,900 dunams (8,252.9 km2) or 33% were arable.[102]

"Official statistics show that Jews privately and collectively owned 1,393,531 dunams (1,393.53 km2), or *5.23% of Palestine's total in 1945*.[103][104] 

"According to Avneri, Jews held 1,850,000 dunams (1,850 km2) of land in 1947, or *6.94% of the total..."*.[105] 

'Stein gives the estimate of 2,000,000 dunams (2,000 km2) as of May 1948, or *7.51%* of the total.[106]According to Fischbach, 

"By 1948, *Jews and Jewish companies owned 20% percent of all cultivable land in the country*.[107]"

*Whether Jews owned 5.23 % or 6.64% or 7.51% or even 20% of all cultivatable land in Palestine by 1948, Jews composed, at that time, one-third of the total population living there.

I'll ask again (not really expecting an answer) how does one-third of the voting population deserve to be given 55% of all Mandate Palestine in 1948?

Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Wait ... let me get this straight. _You_ are _arguing_ that Jews brought much needed capital and the _opportunity_ for fellaheen (Arab scratch farmers) to prosper?
> That doesn't seem like the Jew-hate usually spewed by you, NaziBoy. Are you feeling alright?


Are you starting to understand the distinction between a Jewish homeland and a Jewish state, Golda?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Land Question in Palestine 1917-1939 - Kenneth W. Stein - Google Books

The control of land remains the crucial issue in the Arab-Israel conflict. Kenneth Stein investigates in detail and without polemics how and why Jews acquired land from Arabs in Palestine during the British Mandate, and he reaches conclusions that are challenging and suprising.

*Stein contends that Zionists were able to purchase the core of a national territory in Palestine during this period for three reasons: they had the single-mindedness of purpose, as well as the capital, to buy the land; the Arabs, economically impoverished, politically fragmented, and socially atomized, were willing to sell the land; and the British were largely ineffective in regulating land sales and protecting Arab tenants.*

Neither Arab opposition to land sales nor British attempts to regulate them actually limited land acquisition.* There were always more Arab offers to sell land than there were Zionist funds. In fact, many sales were made by Arab politicians who publicly opposed Zionism and even led agitation against land acquisition by Jews*. Zionists furthered their own ambitions by skillfully using their understanding of the bureaucracy to write laws and to influence key administrative appointments. Further, they knew how to take advantage of social and economic cleavages within Arab society.

Based primarily on archival research, _The Land Question in Palestine, 1917-1939_ offers an unusually balanced analysis of* the social and political history of land sales in Palestine during this critical period. *It provides exceptional and essential insight into one of the most troubling conflicts in today's world.

This coming as one of the links of proof from the wiki article you posted...................

The Arabs were selling the land...............making money.............but OH NO...........WE DIDN'T MEAN IF THEY BOUGHT LAND THEY COULD KEEP IT................

The Jews were not stupid................They BOUGHT USEFUL LAND NOT DESERT.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 10, 2015)

So................The STOLEN LAND is the DESERT..........................

LOL


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> So................The STOLEN LAND is the DESERT..........................
> 
> LOL


What percentage of arable land did Jews own in 1948 Mandate Palestine?

How does that number compare to the percentage of Jews among the total number of Palestinians at that time?

Do you believe only landowners should be allowed to vote?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wait ... let me get this straight. _You_ are _arguing_ that Jews brought much needed capital and the _opportunity_ for fellaheen (Arab scratch farmers) to prosper?
> ...



Lame deflection. You most likely inadvertently posted a Unispal report which says not only did the Arab pop enjoy a "remarkable increase" after 1920 but also that "many Arab landowners" *benefited from the sale of their land.* The report further states that not only were the Arab fellaheen "*better off*" thanks to the influx of "Jewish capital," but that the Arabs "*benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews*."

BTW ... I have always known the diff between a Jewish Homeland and a Jewish State and I support the Jewish Homeland, Adolph.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> [
> How come you and Larry don't say anything about Israel's nuclear weapons or the 77 UN Resolutions condemning Israel's acts of aggression against its neighbors?



Because Israel hasn't attacked the Apartheid state of Jordan, nor the Apartheid state of Syria. But you Muzzie Beasts attack Israel each and every day.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> What percentage of arable land did Jews own in 1948 Mandate Palestine?
> 
> How does that number compare to the percentage of Jews among the total number of Palestinians at that time?
> 
> Do you believe only landowners should be allowed to vote?



Are Jews allowed to vote in the Apartheid Kingdom of Saudi Arabia? Are Jews even allowed to own land.

You Muzzie Beasts want to make the charge "Apartheid?"  Then let's look at what REAL Apartheid is!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Plan of partition - Summary of the UK Palestine Royal Commission Peel Commission report - League of Nations Non-UN document 30 November 1937
> 
> FROM THE GRAND MUFTI HIMSELF...........
> 
> ...




George is a liar for Allah, so it's all good....


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Interesting point. Tribal, religious (Inter and Intra) and traditional (sexist) forces have long made the Arab/Muslim World a cesspool of injustice, oppression and majority-on-minority violence. By comparison, Israel - even with her imperfections - is and long has been a beacon of light, hope and opportunity for all:


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 10, 2015)

I am preparing for a world without georgephillip, myself.

 I'm getting well-stocked on party favors, have a good band lined up, and have signed on for a little extra insurance in case my guests party too hard and end up breaking stuff.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What percentage of arable land did Jews own in 1948 Mandate Palestine?
> ...



It isn't just the Arab/Muslim nations that codify their bigotry in law, it's the eggs upon which all minorities much gently tread in virtually all of them.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I am preparing for a world without georgephillip, myself.
> 
> I'm getting well-stocked on party favors, have a good band lined up, and have signed on for a little extra insurance in case my guests party too hard and end up breaking stuff.


 
Smart. If invited I will wear my best:


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



It is a civilized nation among animals.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 10, 2015)

_*US Preparing for a World Without Israel *_

_More like the US is preparing for a world without America..._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> It isn't just the Arab/Muslim nations that codify their bigotry in law, it's the eggs upon which all minorities much gently tread in virtually all of them.



Very true. I still remember the Sandinista attacks on the Mesquite Indians in Nicaragua (did BlindFool fly down to kill Indians for Danny Ortega? I can't remember...)  Many countries treat minorities poorly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> _*US Preparing for a World Without Israel *_
> 
> _More like the US is preparing for a world without America..._



The Obama dream.....


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Lame deflection. You most likely inadvertently posted a Unispal report which says not only did the Arab pop enjoy a "remarkable increase" after 1920 but also that "many Arab landowners" *benefited from the sale of their land.* The report further states that not only were the Arab fellaheen "*better off*" thanks to the influx of "Jewish capital," but that the Arabs "*benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews*."


And is that supposed to justify 650,000 Jews inflicting their state upon 1.3 million Arabs in 1948 Mandate Palestine? Are you claiming ethnic cleansing is justified by building roads and schools funded by western imperial capitalists in order to create a "little loyal Jewish Ulster" close to the Suez Canal?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't just the Arab/Muslim nations that codify their bigotry in law, it's the eggs upon which all minorities much gently tread in virtually all of them.
> ...


 
Modernity, education (knowledge) and prosperity are Kryptonite all retrograde cultures:

“How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live. A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property – either as a child, a wife, or a concubine – must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men. Thousands become the brave and loyal soldiers of the faith: all know how to die but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it. No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilisation of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilisation of ancient Rome.” 
― Winston S. Churchill, _The River War _


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Lame deflection. You most likely inadvertently posted a Unispal report which says not only did the Arab pop enjoy a "remarkable increase" after 1920 but also that "many Arab landowners" *benefited from the sale of their land.* The report further states that not only were the Arab fellaheen "*better off*" thanks to the influx of "Jewish capital," but that the Arabs "*benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews*."
> ...



If all you whine about was and is necessary to maintain the Jewish Homeland, then so be it. You still ignore the FACT that Israeli Arabs live way better than most Arabs in the Arab World and that the reestablishment of Israel is to "blame" for the better life so many Arabs have and do enjoy there.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



There are many similar aspersions made at different times about the Native Americans, the African Blacks, the Aborigines, the Inuit, the Indians etc. by racist Europeans like Churchill, but I am sure you are just as racist as he was.

"I do not agree that the dog in a manger has the final right to the manger even though he may have lain there for a very long time. I do not admit that right. I do not admit for instance, that a great wrong has been done to the Red Indians of America or the black people of Australia. I do not admit that a wrong has been done to these people by the fact that a stronger race, a higher-grade race has come in and taken their place."

Winston Churchill.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> f all you whine about was and is necessary to maintain the Jewish Homeland, then so be it.


You're still ignorant of the distinction between a homeland and a state? 650,000 Jews inflicting their state on twice as many non-Jews in 1948 Mandate Palestine leads directly to the second class citizenship "enjoyed" by Arab Israelis today.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's a quarter. Go call somebody who give a shit.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > f all you whine about was and is necessary to maintain the Jewish Homeland, then so be it.
> ...


 
I'm quite clear on the diff, NaziBoy, but you still seem confused about the FACT that life for Israeli Arabs - even if it was 2nd class - is waaay better than what they experience in virtually any Arab/Muslim country:


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> You still ignore the FACT that Israeli Arabs live way better than most Arabs in the Arab World


*Can you provide any proof for this claim?
Israeli Arabs are second class citizens when it comes to housing, education, and national rights.
"*The inequality under the law is felt in almost all aspects of social, political and economic life, including a discriminatory educational system where curriculum is routinely biased in favour of Jewish customs and norms at the expense of Arab culture8. 

"The notion of collective rights and protection of the Palestinian minority are absent from the Basic Law 9.

"An example of an explicit discriminatory law is the 'Law of Return' which grants every Jew, wherever he or she resides, automatic Israeli citizenship if desired, at the expense of refugees and stateless persons who have lived on the land for generations."

The Status of Palestinian Citizens in Israel The Electronic Intifada


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Here's a quarter. Go call somebody who give a shit.







"_UPDATE: The Ministry of Hasbara is hiring! 'Advantage to minorities and representatives of the gay community.' More details here."
Hasbara Why does the world fail to understand us 972 Magazine_


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You still ignore the FACT that Israeli Arabs live way better than most Arabs in the Arab World
> ...




You're kidding, right? You, like the author of the article in your OP, have steadfastly refused to provide a lick of evidence for the subject of this thread yet you demand proof of me?
However, just for shits and giggles, what do you suppose the Arab author of the following book meant when she named it:


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Land isn't the issue there. Never has been about the land, and never will be..............


Absolutely, Golda.
Land has nothing to do with Jews in Palestine





You really are ignorant of the facts of Zionism.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


"Hasbara is a form of propaganda aimed at an international audience, primarily, but not exclusively, in western countries. It is meant to influence the conversation in a way that positively portrays Israeli political moves and policies, including actions undertaken by Israel in the past. Often, Hasbara efforts includes a negative portrayal of the Arabs and especially of Palestinians."




Maybe she was paid with shit and smiles and shekels, Moron.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


List of the UN resolutions concerning Israel and Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Jews were not stupid................They BOUGHT USEFUL LAND NOT DESERT.


Jews are seldom stupid and often greedy:


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because Israel hasn't attacked the Apartheid state of Jordan, nor the Apartheid state of Syria


*Where have you been, Golda?
Has your Alzheimer's erased your memories of 1967?*
" Finally, there is evidence, circumstantial but clear, of a relationship between the attack on the Liberty and a postponement of Israel's planned attack on the Golan Heights. 

"The Golan attack was scheduled for 11:30 a.m. on 8 June; the Liberty was spotted by 6 a.m. or earlier; last-minute orders delayed the Golan attack; the Liberty was put out of commission; and the Golan attack occurred shortly thereafter."

International Journal of Intelligence and Counterintelligence on USS Liberty


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Are Jews allowed to vote in the Apartheid Kingdom of Saudi Arabia? Are Jews even allowed to own land.
> 
> You Muzzie Beasts want to make the charge "Apartheid?" Then let's look at what REAL Apartheid is!


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> It isn't just the Arab/Muslim nations that codify their bigotry in law, it's the eggs upon which all minorities much gently tread in virtually all of them.


"The *Law of Return* (Hebrew: חֹוק הַשְׁבוּת, _ḥok ha-shvūt_) is Israeli legislation, passed on 5 July 1950, that gives Jews theright of return and the right to live in Israel and to gain citizenship.[1] In 1970, the right of entry and settlement was extended to people of Jewish ancestry, and their spouses."
Law of Return - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
*Can you name an Arab/Muslim country with similar legislation?*


----------



## Indofred (Apr 10, 2015)

Apart from the loss of innocent lives on both sides, Israel disappearing will be a good thing for the world.
The vast majority of terrorism and extremism was started because of Israel, and America's support for Israel.
There was, apart from Zionist terrorist attacks in the late '40s, little or no extremist activity in the middle east.
This all started within a few years of America's increase in support for Israel, then US invasions of Muslim countries.
Prior to this, the only terrorism in the US was from other groups pissed off at US interference in their counties.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a quarter. Go call somebody who give a shit.
> ...


Here's a quarter. Go call somebody who gives a shit.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> t is a civilized nation among animals


*"Israel/Gaza: Attacks on medical facilities and civilians add to war crime allegations"
Israel Gaza Attacks on medical facilities and civilians add to war crime allegations Amnesty International*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Indofred said:


> The vast majority of terrorism and extremism was started because of Israel, and America's support for Israel.
> There was, apart from Zionist terrorist attacks in the late '40s, little or no extremist activity in the middle east.


Lords Balfour and Rothschild wanted a little loyal Jewish Ulster located at the headwaters of the Suez Canal. After WWII Truman's cabinet divided over recognizing Israel; it was understood supporting a Jewish state in Palestine would provoke Arab hostility across the Middle East. Truman's military advisers didn't believe Israel could defeat the combined Arab forces. After the Jews proved them wrong the second time in 1967, the US military industrial complex saw the long term profit potential in arming Israel and sticking the US taxpayer with the bill. BDS may be giving the corporate ghouls second thoughts about profit margins in apartheid states?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> If all you whine about was and is necessary to maintain the Jewish Homeland, then so be it.


Yet you still haven't explained why Jews were entitled to their state at the expense of twice as many non-Jews? Were you Chosen? Are you still Chosen?




Tear down this wall.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Yet you still haven't explained why Jews were entitled to their state at the expense of twice as many non-Jews?



They tend to avoid answering this, or just lie about the land being empty.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Here's a quarter. Go call somebody who gives a shit.


Save your quarters, Shit, and buy a
Return to Zion - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Indofred said:


> They tend to avoid answering this, or just lie about the land being empty.


It's getting harder to tell those who are honestly misinformed from hasbara. BDS is opening eyes around the world, especially among Millennials, to the racist Jewish state in Palestine.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > If all you whine about was and is necessary to maintain the Jewish Homeland, then so be it.
> ...


Because they're "the biggest, baddest mother fuckers in the valley".

No further reason nor explanation is necessary.

Don't like it? Come try and take it back. _*Please*_.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Because they're "the biggest, baddest mother fuckers in the valley".
> 
> No further reason nor explanation is necessary.
> 
> Don't like it? Come try and take it back. _*Please*_.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You're kidding, right? You, like the author of the article in your OP, have steadfastly refused to provide a lick of evidence for the subject of this thread yet you demand proof of me?
> ...


 
Or maybe, just maybe, she is telling it like it is because that is like it is,  .
Clearly you'd rather believe Frank Lamb who can't prove what he claims but you like it anyway and we both know why, NaziBoy.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Lords Balfour and Rothschild wanted a little loyal Jewish Ulster located at the headwaters of the Suez Canal...



Or perhaps they just wanted a safe haven for the world's Jews and thought Israel was the right place, NaziBoy.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > If all you whine about was and is necessary to maintain the Jewish Homeland, then so be it.
> ...


 
Of course I have but you are far too busy goosestepping to hear it, NaziBoy.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> learly you'd rather believe Frank Lamb who can't prove what he claims but you like it anyway and we both know why, NaziBoy.


You don't have a clue what Franklin Lamb knows, but you're always ready put Jews first, right, Golda?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Or perhaps they just wanted a safe haven for the world's Jews and thought Israel was the right place, NaziBoy.


And then lied about Palestine a land without a people for a people without a land. What makes the soul of a Jew superior to mine, Golda?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 10, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Of course I have but you are far too busy goosestepping to hear it, NaziBoy.


"_*"The difference between a Jewish soul and the souls of non-Jews - all of them in all different levels - is greater and deeper than the difference between a human soul and the souls of cattle."*_ - Rabbi Kook, the Elder

"Note: Rabbi Kook's entire teaching was based upon the Lurianic Kabbalah, the school of Jewish mysticism that dominated Judaism from the late sixteenth to the early nineteenth century. One of the basic tenets of the Lurianic Kabbalah is the absolute superiority of the Jewish soul and body over the non-Jewish soul and body. According to the Lurianic Kabbalah, _*the world was created solely for the sake of Jews, and the existence of non-Jews was subsidiary."
*_
Why do some Jews think they are so special, Golda? 
Are you Chosen or Racist?

Racist Jewish quotes from Shahak s book Jewish fundamentalism - Radio Islam


----------



## Sally (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Gaza George can post all the cartoons he wants -- cartoons of the same order that the Nazis used against the Jews.  It is quite obvious that this loser needs a scapegoat for his own failures in life.
Meanwyile, looks like Gaza George had to start in before 5:30 a.m. today to post his Nazi-like cartoon..  It appears that he has nothing else in his life but to post on forums.  I still suggest he get a part-time job to help him enjoy some kind of life here in Los Angeles.  His low social security check plus the supplement he gets from the government for being a low income person doesn't go very far.  Thankfully he gets his subsidized apartment so that he doesn't have to live under a bridge and depend on food stamps as he once told the forum.  Gaza George, why don't you get on a bus that goes down Pico Blvd.  Get off at LaBrea and work your way West.  Surely one of the businesses along the way is looking for a "smart, industrious" fellow like you to work a few hours a day.  Maybe you can even get a job in a Jewish deli or bakery where you can mutter curses under your breath at the Jewish customers. 

 All the viewers probably have noticed how Gaza George was so busy vomiting out his usual cut and paste jobs.  He is on a mission trying to get all the viewers of this forum to start hating his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  You should have tried harder earlier in life, Gaza George.  If you had taken advantage of going to a community college to earn a certificate in some field or to one of the Los Angeles vocational schools to learn a trade, you wouldn't be needing a scapegoat in your life today, nor would you have to live in subsidized housing.


----------



## Sally (Apr 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I have but you are far too busy goosestepping to hear it, NaziBoy.
> ...




I guess it was time once again for Shahak to be dug up by one of the anti-Semites -- Shahak a Communist who hated all religions but is one of the favorate Jews of the NeoNazi/Islamo hate sites, such as Gaza George's source. Radio Islam.  Notice that the French edition of Shahak's work is published by a NeoNazi publishing house in Paris.

http://www.wernercohn.com/Shahak.html


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Have some compassion for the islamo Nazi scum------they are impoverished-----all they have is  SHAHAK         I have no doubt that just as  Mein Kampf was the only book that was translated into Arabic in the  whole decade of the 1930s-----that the jibberish of shahak the,  the fanatic communist,    is one of the few----if not the ONLY collection of writings ------translated into
Arabic this past decade.      Shahak was virulently   "anti-jewish"-------of course he was virulently anti-any-religion---but he did not bother to mention the filth and stink of islam


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're "the biggest, baddest mother fuckers in the valley".
> ...



Nuthin' to do with Internet tough-guys...

Everything to do with the relative position of each side...

Here, in the imagery supplied by your *own* side's propaganda maps, Achmed...






Wanna see what that looks like by the year 2022 or so?






Oh, well...

Any good '_Reconquista_' is bound to take a century or so (1922 to 2022)...

But great fun, and very worthwhile...

Judging by how closely map No. 4 (the rightmost one) in the first set, resembles the left (white) zone in the bottom map, well...

Looks like the Israelis are right on schedule, with most of the job completed, and not much left to go...

You don't get that kind of results by *pretending* to be Tough Guys... on the Internet or otherwise.

You get those kind of results by *kicking ass*, time and again, when your Neanderthals serve-up another in a long and vast and never-ending series of Stupendous Stupidities... foolhardiness and idiocy being their primary virtues.

Nature has *de*-selected your relatives, Achmed...

Stop the Israeli _Reconquista_ if you can, pissant...

You and the rest of your chickenshit Arab butt-buddy friends...

The game clock is running down... quckly... and you're waaaaayyy behind...

Tick, tick, tick...

<snicker>


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Nuthin' to do with Internet tough-guys...
> 
> Everything to do with the relative position of each side...
> 
> Here, in the imagery supplied by your *own* side's propaganda maps, Achmed...


Everything to do with B-D-S, Shitstain.
Your beloved Likud is going the way of the National  Party, and all "good Nazis" are crying.
Don't like it?
Move to Jerusalem(it's the new Selma)


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> You don't get that kind of results by *pretending* to be Tough Guys... on the Internet or otherwise.
> 
> You get those kind of results by *kicking ass*, time and again, when your Neanderthals serve-up another in a long and vast and never-ending series of Stupendous Stupidities... foolhardiness and idiocy being their primary virtues.


*You get those kind of results by killing women and children and stealing their land and water rights. Is that what you admire most about the Jews, Golda? Maybe you're just another closet rabbi with delusions of difference?*
"The difference between a Jewish and a non-Jewish person stems from the common expression: 'Let us differentiate.' Thus, we do not have a case of profound change in which a person is merely on a superior level. Rather, we have a case of 'let us differentiate' *between totally different species*. This is what needs to be said about the body: _the body of a Jewish person is of a totally different quality from the body of [members] of all nations of the world."_
*What kind of arrogance is required to believe Jews are a totally different species from all other human beings?

Let us differentiate from those internet tough guys who believe Jews are the Chosen Specie and entitled to all the land between the River and the sea, and those who recognize self-absorbed racist tools are always on the wrong side of history.

Racist Jewish quotes from Shahak s book Jewish fundamentalism - Radio Islam*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Have some compassion for the islamo Nazi scum------they are impoverished-----all they have is SHAHAK I have no doubt that just as Mein Kampf was the only book that was translated into Arabic in the whole decade of the 1930s-----that the jibberish of shahak the, the fanatic communist, is one of the few----if not the ONLY collection of writings ------translated into
> Arabic this past decade. Shahak was virulently "anti-jewish"-------of course he was virulently anti-any-religion---but he did not bother to mention the filth and stink of islam


"*The following, quoted mainly from Israel Shahak and Norton Mezvinsky's book,'Jewish Fundamentalism in Israel', correctly reflects what most 'Jews' actually believe about themselves as opposed to non-'Jews.'*

_*"The difference between a Jewish soul and the souls of non-Jews - all of them in all different levels - is greater and deeper than the difference between a human soul and the souls of cattle."*_ - Rabbi Kook, the Elder

"Note: Rabbi Kook's entire teaching was based upon the Lurianic Kabbalah, the school of Jewish mysticism that dominated Judaism from the late sixteenth to the early nineteenth century. One of the basic tenets of the Lurianic Kabbalah is the absolute superiority of the Jewish soul and body over the non-Jewish soul and body. According to the Lurianic Kabbalah, _*the world was created solely for the sake of Jews, and the existence of non-Jews was subsidiary."
*_
Rosie prefers Rabbi Kook and pretends she isn't racist.

Racist Jewish quotes from Shahak s book Jewish fundamentalism - Radio Islam


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't get that kind of results by *pretending* to be Tough Guys... on the Internet or otherwise.
> ...


*The Armenian Genocide (Warning: gruesome pictures)*

The Armenian Genocide Warning gruesome pictures mediachecker

Your side doesn't have a MORAL LEG TO STAND ON.......................

The Systematic Slaughter, aka GENOCIDE, by the Ottomans in the late 19th Century thru the end of WWI..................is exactly why your side claims NO CHRISTIANS AND JEWS in the region.......................

So you ignore the history of the Region..............Ignore the Extermination of Millions of people in the Region.................

and then say................SEE THEY WEREN'T THERE..............WE'VE BEEN ROBBED....................................

Britain and France were RIGHT to FIGHT THE TURKS IN WWI................To end the systematic Slaughter of all ethnic minorities in the region.....................They put the TURKS BACK IN THEIR PLACE....................and ended the slaughter in the region.............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Armenians taking their last Train ride..................via the Turks.....................LOOK FAMILIAR................


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Stop the Israeli _Reconquista_ if you can, pissant...
> 
> You and the rest of your chickenshit Arab butt-buddy friends...
> 
> ...


"ISRAEL'S ultra--Orthodox Sephardi community was engulfed in a wave of religious optimism after Rabbi Ovadia Yosef, spiritual leader of the Shas party, said that he had conversed with the Messiah in a dream.

"Rabbi Yosef, the former Sephardi Chief Rabbi, who recedntly said that Arabs were snakes and should be annihilated, told his followers that he had a dream on Friday."

*Your kinda Dream?

The Wit and Wisdom of Rabbi Ovadia Yosef - Radio Islam*


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

You tell 'em, Achmed, our little Arab butt-buddy...

That game-clock keeps running down, doesn't it, miscreant?

Tick... tick... tick...

<snicker>


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

_A Turk teasing starving children with bread!!!!!_

The killing of 1.5m Armenians by the Ottoman Turks during World War I remains one of the bloodiest and most contentious events of the 20th century, and has been called the first modern genocide.

*In all, 25 concentration camps were set up* in a systematic slaughter aimed at eradicating the Armenian people – classed as “vermin” by the Turks.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *You get those kind of results by killing women and children and stealing their land and water rights. Is that what you admire most about the Jews, Golda? Maybe you're just another closet rabbi with delusions of difference?
> 
> Racist Jewish quotes from Shahak s book Jewish fundamentalism - Radio Islam*



Actually Adolph, you got that way by reading and swallowing whole anything you find at Nazi websites like Radio Islam:

The EU's racism monitoring organization has called it "one of the most radical right-wing antisemitic homepages on the net."

Radio Islam - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sound Familiar.........................
Ottoman Caliphate - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*Abdul-Hamid II, 1876–1909[edit]*
See also: Decline of the Ottoman Empire
Sultan Abdul-Hamid II, who ruled 1876–1909, felt that the Empire's desperate situation could only be remedied through strong and determined leadership. He distrusted his ministers and other officials that had served his predecessors and gradually reduced their role in his regime, concentrating absolute power over the Empire's governance in his own hands. Taking a hard-line against Western involvement in Ottoman affairs, he emphasized the Empire's "Islamic" character, reasserted his status as the Caliph, and called for Muslim unity behind the Caliphate.

Abdul-Hamid strengthened the Empire's position somewhat, and succeeded briefly in reasserting Islamic power, by building numerous schools, reducing the national debt, and embarking on projects aimed at revitalizing the Empire's decaying infrastructure. His autocratic style of governance created a backlash that led to the end of his reign.

Western-inclined Turkish military officers opposed to Abdul-Hamid's rule had steadily organized in the form of secret societies within and outside Turkey. By 1906, the movement enjoyed the support of a significant portion of the army, and its leaders formed the Committee of Union and Progress (CUP), informally known as the Young TurkParty. The Young Turks sought to remodel administration of the Empire along Western lines. Their ideology wasnationalist in character, and was a precursor of the movement that would seize control of Turkey following World War I. CUP leaders presented their ideas to the public as a revival of true Islamic principles. Under the leadership of Enver Pasha, a Turkish military officer, the CUP launched a military coup against the Sultan in 1908, proclaiming a new regime on 6 July. Though they left Abdul-Hamid on his throne, the Young Turks compelled him to restore the parliament and constitution he had suspended thirty years earlier, thereby creating a constitutional monarchy and stripping the Caliphate of its authority.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

The 9 month battle for Gaza...........the Charge of the Light Brigade in Bersheba.


http://users.netconnect.com.au/~ianmac/bersheba.html


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Have some compassion for the islamo Nazi scum------they are impoverished-----all they have is SHAHAK I have no doubt that just as Mein Kampf was the only book that was translated into Arabic in the whole decade of the 1930s-----that the jibberish of shahak the, the fanatic communist, is one of the few----if not the ONLY collection of writings ------translated into
> ...



Most jews never read the kabbalistic literature------even I have read very little despite the fact that I have read just about
everything else       LURIA  is a name that most jews---when asked ----would shrug  "WHO"??       I appreciate your source-------ROFLMAO        In fact---there is nothing in
Khabbalistic literature that renders JOOOOOS  ---superior----
just a bit different.     In Islamic law----the murder of a jew by a muslim is not a crime------unless that murder impacts---in some way on  MUSLIM INTERESTS------even then it can
never be a capital crime.    The murderers of Daniel Pearl----
who were CONVICTED and SENTENCED to DEATH----are still alive-------they cannot be executed by Islamic LAW----

Jewish law----on the other hand----treats all murders as capital crimes-------gee Georgie----"radio shariah shit"----
SHEEEEESH


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ...Everything to do with B-D-S, Shitstain...


*BDS ???!!!*

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha....







_Good_ one, Achmed !!!


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Link, Loser?
> ...



1855 map


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



actually it was all syria first, and most of Lebanon was syria (autonomous) with just a small part in the north that was but under the mandate.  It was later sold to jews by it's Lebanese owners.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Systematic Slaughter, aka GENOCIDE, by the Ottomans in the late 19th Century thru the end of WWI..................is exactly why your side claims NO CHRISTIANS AND JEWS in the region.......................
> 
> So you ignore the history of the Region..............Ignore the Extermination of Millions of people in the Region.................


*Some Arabs also fought against the Turks during the War to End All Wars:
Arab Revolt - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
"The *Arab Revolt* (1916–1918;Arabic: *الثورة العربية*‎ _Al-Thawra al-`Arabiyya_; Turkish: _Arap İsyanı_) was initiated by the Sherif Hussein bin Ali with the aim of securing independence from the ruling Ottoman Turks and creating a single unified Arab state spanning from Aleppo in Syria to Aden in Yemen."

*I'm beginning to believe you are sufficiently bigoted to blame ALL Muslims' wherever they may live' for atrocities committed by the Turks.

If so, what does say about the good Christians of Germany?



*
"Description:Here is another Nazi artifact showing how Hitler used religion. The German Army belt buckles said GOTT MIT UNS which means GOD WITH US. Nazi soldiers also took an oath to Hitler saying - *I SWEAR BY GOD THIS HOLY OATH....TO ADOLF HITLER*.... By using religion Hitler made himself seem close to god."
*Nazi Army GOD WITH US Belt Buckle - Picture*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The Systematic Slaughter, aka GENOCIDE, by the Ottomans in the late 19th Century thru the end of WWI..................is exactly why your side claims NO CHRISTIANS AND JEWS in the region.......................
> ...



I am not just  BEGINNING-----I have noted for a long time----Georgie dear------that you READ information in the posts of
other people------that is  SIMPLY NOT THERE------you invent


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting back to the   OP-------just what sort of  PREPARATIONS   are needed ?-----a world with no Israel???
      no   SABRA CHOUMOUS?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> I guess it was time once again for Shahak to be dug up by one of the anti-Semites -- Shahak a Communist who hated all religions but is one of the favorate Jews of the NeoNazi/Islamo hate sites, such as Gaza George's source. Radio Islam. Notice that the French edition of Shahak's work is published by a NeoNazi publishing house in Paris


*Are you saying Shahak was incorrect about*
"...Rabbi Avraham Yitzchak HaCohen Kook, arguably the most influential and revered rabbi of the 20th century.

"The first Chief Rabbi of the Holy Land in modern times, Rabbi Kook's breadth of thought, knowledge, leadership and piety were unmatched. Rabbi Isser Zalman Meltzer, who headed the hareidi-religious Council of Torah Sages, once said to the famous sage Rabbi Chaim Ozer Grodzinsky of Vilna, 'We are considered Torah giants only up until the point that we reach the door of Rabbi Kook’s room.'”
*Are you disputing the accuracy of Shahak's quotation of Rabbi Kook concerning Jewish souls and the souls of cattle, or are you simply MOOOing in hasbara?

Selected Quotes from Rabbi Kook - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva*


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Damn I am looking for the day Iran, Saudi Arabia and Muslims aren't leading  everyone else here by the nuggets and telling people what to think while they are doing it. Enough of this ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Armenians taking their last Train ride..................via the Turks.....................LOOK FAMILIAR................


Sure.
It look familiar to these:












Bet you're proud as a Turk.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the Israeli _Reconquista_ if you can, pissant...
> ...



Ovadia Yosef never said   "all the arabs are snakes and all should be annihilated-----however----many muslim leaders have advocated the complete annihilation of jooos------      try a bit of honesty    georgie


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Getting back to the OP-------just what sort of PREPARATIONS are needed ?-----a world with no Israel???
> no SABRA CHOUMOUS?


*A world without (hasbara) Kooks?*
"'*We [Israel] are great, and our foibles are great, and therefore our troubles are great – but our consolations will also be great.'*

_“'The desire to be good to all with no restrictions - not in the quantity of those to whom we are good nor in the quality of the good we perform – that is the inner nucleus of the essence of the soul of Israel.'”

Selected Quotes from Rabbi Kook - Jewish World - News - Arutz Sheva_


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the OP-------just what sort of PREPARATIONS are needed ?-----a world with no Israel???
> ...



I do not find the quotation which you claim is from   KOOK---in which he refers to you as a   "cow"


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Armenians taking their last Train ride..................via the Turks.....................LOOK FAMILIAR................
> ...


Not to worry, folks...

Little Georgie, here... a.k.a. Achmed... hates America and Americans and everything associated with it...

He-she-it would be much better off, living in some third-world Islamic shit-hole or another, alongside his Spiritual Brethren...

But he-she-it does put on one helluva show...

Stand-up comedy, for the most part...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Ovadia Yosef never said "all the arabs are snakes and all should be annihilated-----however----many muslim leaders have advocated the complete annihilation of jooos------ try a bit of honesty georgie


*What else didn't the racist rabbi say?



*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the OP-------just what sort of PREPARATIONS are needed ?-----a world with no Israel???
> ...



Georgie-----I cannot understand why you care what rabbi kook  said----------or if some Israeli says   "i am great"------
try to ignore it------I do not focus on the words of your fave heroes


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

Guys... let me know when it's time to dump another load of elephant shit in here...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Ovadia Yosef never said "all the arabs are snakes and all should be annihilated-----however----many muslim leaders have advocated the complete annihilation of jooos------ try a bit of honesty georgie
> ...



I doubt that rabbi kook said any of the things you claim----do you have it in Hebrew?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> _Good_ one, Achmed !!!


Grin where you were fucked last, Scarlett


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> doubt that rabbi kook said any of the things you claim----do you have it in Hebrew?


Sure.
Click here.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Guys... let me know when it's time to dump another load of elephant shit in here...


Whenever you feel hungry.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, Achmed, our little Arab butt-buddy...
> 
> That game-clock keeps running down, doesn't it, miscreant?
> 
> Tick... tick... tick...


"One day after publicly announcing a messianic dream, Shas spiritual leader Rabbi Ovadia Yosef has sent additional messianic shockwaves through the ultra-Orthodox community in Israel and the United States ... *The Shas spiritual leader claims he can now forecast the arrival of the Messiah according to the frequency and veracity of his bowel movements.*

"The Rabbi told personal confidants of his latest mystical experience. Yosef later confirmed rumors of this latest interpretation on Shas radio. 'Solid stools indicated the strength of Ariel Sharon's policies, but lately, the stools have had a softer text, indicating Sharon's weakness and the possible arrival of the Messiah in this time of crisis,' Rabbi Ovadia Yosef told his listeners."

*Are you feeling hungry, Golda?

The Wit and Wisdom of Rabbi Ovadia Yosef - Radio Islam*


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Yet  another Zig heil and a sharp right hand salute to Islam. Way to go, guys! Allah uber ales.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 11, 2015)

I clicked  ----nothing happened


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> clicked ----nothing happened


Click in Hebrew


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Damn I am looking for the day Iran, Saudi Arabia and Muslims aren't leading everyone else here by the nuggets and telling people what to think while they are doing it. Enough of this ...


When was the last time Iran or Saudi Arabia invaded and occupied another sovereign country on the opposite side of the planet from their homeland?

If you are honestly outraged by the escalating level of violence across the Middle East, at least blame the responsible parties (Republican AND Democrat)


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Saudi Arabia is a nest of vipers. Are you kidding? Most of the 9/11  idiots were Saudis, and besides, that country inspired this whole moronic religion to begin with. Drink the kool aid and  go live  with allah the  invisible pink unicorn. Kill the infidels. Have a taste of that purple kool aid.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > _Good_ one, Achmed !!!
> ...


Definitely...

Free the bubbles...

The Neanderthals can wait...


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

I drink grape  kool aid all the time, it's a great product. As long as we don't mistake mindless conformity with a consumer product. Don't mistake mindless conformity with religion, either. Appealing to Muslims here...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Yet  another Zig heil and a sharp right hand salute to Islam. Way to go, guys! Allah uber ales.


Allah above everything else.............

Learn something new every day.

Their propaganda must be challenged from time to time............when a Lie is told enough times it becomes the truth....................

I don't know if you are mad at the ones challenging it on this thread............saying ignore it...............or bashing the other side..........

Either way, I've always respected your posts.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I am looking for the day Iran, Saudi Arabia and Muslims aren't leading everyone else here by the nuggets and telling people what to think while they are doing it. Enough of this ...
> ...


Of course you can't blame the Arabs...............it's never their fault to you now is it.....................

Are you about done with your little wet dream OP of a World without Israel.......................Which will not happen.......................


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> actually it was all syria first, and most of Lebanon was syria (autonomous) with just a small part in the north that was but under the mandate. It was later sold to jews by it's Lebanese owners.


What do you mean by "it?"
Sykes-Picot carved up the Middle East with France controlling Syria and Lebanon and the British ruling in Iraq, Trans-Jordan, and Palestine. Why do you suppose the British, with their commitment to Arab nationalism, didn't create a single Arab state spanning the Fertile Crescent from the Mediterranean sea to the Persian gulf?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > actually it was all syria first, and most of Lebanon was syria (autonomous) with just a small part in the north that was but under the mandate. It was later sold to jews by it's Lebanese owners.
> ...


aka another Ottoman Empire...............Spanning the entire region...................

One that so many of their men had died to stop in the War..................They created the Nations that exist today in the Break up of the Ottomans the best they could..............

They tried to Honor their word all around........including the Jews............

But a small sliver of land was too much for the Arabs............after the entire region was Arab...............the countries that exist today...............

Your purpose here is clear to me....................to use propaganda in your War with Israel and the West..........trying to turn everyone against Israel...........so you can destroy it.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Of course you can't blame the Arabs...............it's never their fault to you now is it.....................


It wasn't Arabs who invaded two sovereign Christian countries on the opposite side of the world from Mecca, was it? Why do you think Jews and Christians can murder, maim, and displace millions of innocent Arabs without some Arab retaliation?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you can't blame the Arabs...............it's never their fault to you now is it.....................
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

Put your dogs on a leash or we will put them down................

Clear it up for you................


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Will the Jewish state go the way of apartheid South Africa? According to this controversial report based on findings from sixteen US intelligence agencies, it will happen within ten years.
> *
> "Israel, given its current brutal occupation and belligerence cannot  be salvaged any more than apartheid south Africa could be when as late as 1987 Israel was the only 'Western' nation that upheld diplomatic ties with South Africa and was the last country to join the international boycott campaign before the regime collapsed;
> 
> ...



Meh.... fuck Israel.

From a national security standpoint, there is no strategic reason that the USA should be supporting Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> ut a small sliver of land was too much for the Arabs............after the entire region was Arab...............the countries that exist today...............


Do you know/care how many Jews and Arabs lived on that small sliver of land at the end of WWI? There were at least twice as many Arabs as Jews living there, and most of them would have been happy deciding Palestine's future at the ballot box. It was western imperial nations, acting through the UN in 1948, which decided a Jewish state would best serve their interests. It was a mistake then, and the interest on that mistake continues today from Syria to Yemen. You seem to be blaming the victims for the crimes of their killers.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Saudi Arabia is a nest of vipers. Are you kidding? Most of the 9/11 idiots were Saudis, and besides, that country inspired this whole moronic religion to begin with. Drink the kool aid and go live with allah the invisible pink unicorn. Kill the infidels. Have a taste of that purple kool aid.


Do you think the US government is supporting the Saudi crimes in Yemen for the same reasons it supports Jewish crimes in Palestine?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ut a small sliver of land was too much for the Arabs............after the entire region was Arab...............the countries that exist today...............
> ...


Don't you care that the Arabs representing the Palestinians said NO RULE OR TERRITORY FOR Israel.............that they would decide what is best for the 400,000 Jews there as they see fit.............

aka They would never agree to a Jewish Nation there.............EVER.................even today.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


15 Saudis attack New York and DC, killing 3000 Americans, and the US maims, murders, and displaces millions of innocent Muslims from Afghanistan to Iraq to Syria to Yemen. Does that make any sense to you? Maybe you remember one of the major reasons al-Qaeda struck America, US  support for Israel? If you actually give a shit about those who died on 911, blame those getting rich from the deaths of innocents.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Don't you care that the Arabs representing the Palestinians said NO RULE OR TERRITORY FOR Israel.............that they would decide what is best for the 400,000 Jews there as they see fit.............
> 
> aka They would never agree to a Jewish Nation there.............EVER.................even today.


"The partition plan was rejected out of hand by Palestinian Arab leadership and by most of the Arab population.[qt 1][qt 2] 

"Meeting in Cairo on November and December 1947, the Arab League then adopted a series of resolutions aimed at a military solution to the conflict.

"Britain announced that it would accept the partition plan, but refused to enforce it, arguing it was not accepted by the Arabs. Britain also refused to share the administration of Palestine with the UN Palestine Commission during the transitional period. In September 1947, the British government announced that the Mandate for Palestine would end at midnight on 14 May 1948.[51][52][53]

"Some Jewish organisations also opposed the proposal. Irgun leader Menachem Begin announced: "The partition of the Homeland is illegal. It will never be recognized. The signature by institutions and individuals of the partition agreement is invalid. It will not bind the Jewish people. Jerusalem was and will forever be our capital. Eretz Israel will be restored to the people of Israel. All of it. And for ever."[54] These views were publicly rejected by the majority of the nascent Jewish state.[_citati"
_
*Jews like Begin were a lot more honest than the hypocrites ruling in Jerusalem today; they stated publicly they wanted all the land between the River and the sea.

Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 11, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> From a national security standpoint, there is no strategic reason that the USA should be supporting Israel.


*The US may be counting on Israel and Saudi Arabia to enforce the borders of the New Middle East:




Iraq has nearly dissolved into three separate mini-states.
Syria is slated for a similar fate.
Saudis are planning oil pipelines across Yemen to bypass the Straits of Hormuz.
The conflicts are beginning to cross-contaminate one another, and it's only a matter of time before the car bombs and worse find their way to the heart  of the "war on terror." That's when we'll discover what freedom means to American$.*


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > From a national security standpoint, there is no strategic reason that the USA should be supporting Israel.
> ...



We have played this map game before and you still don't understand it was a theory that was never adopted.  Just a through exercise, nothing more.
How did you ever come to think this was something real or wanted by any nation or group?
Far too much propaganda and hate sites pushing this nonsense.
try the facts instead.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 12, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> We have played this map game before and you still don't understand it was a theory that was never adopted. Just a through exercise, nothing more.


So you are saying there has been no change to the borders of Iraq and Syria since the US invasion in 2003?




I'm not sure what your definition of "theory" entails, but Iraq and Syria are currently being reconfigured. 

If you have any "facts" (as opposed to "hasbara") to offer, try using a few links to justify your propaganda.

*"By mid-June, the United Nations reported that the fighting in Iraq displaced over 1 million people, or about 3 percent of the country's population. This is a humanitarian disaster — many of these people needed to be settled in makeshift refugee camps in areas unaffected by the fighting. 

"It's also potentially a strategic problem for ISIS. 

"Some experts believe that the mass exodus from ISIS-controlled areas may be a sign that Sunnis are worried about what life under ISIS would be like. The more Sunnis are uncomfortable with ISIS' rule, the more ISIS should be afraid — ISIS cannot hold territory if Sunni civilians begin cooperating with the Iraqi government or government-aligned militias."

27 maps that explain the crisis in Iraq vox.com*


----------



## Sally (Apr 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it was time once again for Shahak to be dug up by one of the anti-Semites -- Shahak a Communist who hated all religions but is one of the favorate Jews of the NeoNazi/Islamo hate sites, such as Gaza George's source. Radio Islam. Notice that the French edition of Shahak's work is published by a NeoNazi publishing house in Paris
> ...



If you want to believe that a Chemistry professor (a Communist to boot) is a learned religious scholar, have at it, Gaza George.  You could care less what Shahak or Kook said.  This is your big chance that you waited for all your miserable life -- a forum for you to attempt to have people hate the Jews because you feel that the Jews of Los Angeles were responsible for your failures in life instead of being honest with yourself and putting the blame where it belongs -- YOU.  In fact, the way you are going crazy with this thread is showing the viewers just how neurotic you are.  Since you once informed the viewers that you faked a bad back after only ten days of basic training in the Air Force because you missed the 'hood, couldn't some of your old friends from the 'hood get you out of that tiny one-room subsidized apartment and drive you over to their homes for a meal and socializing once in a while?  It certainly would do you a world of good to get out.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 13, 2015)

Sally said:


> f you want to believe that a Chemistry professor (a Communist to boot) is a learned religious scholar, have at it, Gaza George. You could care less what Shahak or Kook said


When a rabid religious fundamentalist like Kook or Muhammad ibn 'Abd al-Wahhab deliberately stokes the fires of racial hatred, I have no problem condemning both, and Shahak's writings lead me to believe he feels the same way. You, on the other hand, are a whore who's shown repeatedly there is no crime your beloved racist Jewish state can commit that you won't fully endorse. Maybe you should emigrate? You are clearly incapable of contributing to meaningful debate in a free country.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2015)

what racial hatred did  rabbi kook incite?   Can you cite some examples?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what racial hatred did  rabbi kook incite?   Can you cite some examples?




......still waiting,   pimp georgie


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what racial hatred did rabbi kook incite? Can you cite some examples?


"In his book, *Rachlevsky correctly claimed that Rabbi Kook, the Elder, the* revered *father of the messianic tendency of Jewish fundamentalism* (who is featured in our book), *said 'The difference between a Jewish soul and souls of non-Jews - all of them in all dlfferent levels - is greater and deeper than the difference between a human soul and the souls of cattle.'*"
Do you mooooo for hasbara?
Israel Shahak on the Jewish Religion s View of Non-Jews


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2015)

for the rest of the board----Georgie that excludes you.
The persons interested in the messianic tendency in
mystical Judaism constitute a very tiny group. ----very
very tiny element WITHIN the Chassidic community where
the whole business of immutable souls is so hotly debated
that children are barred from reading about it.    So how
would some estoteric stuff by KOOK  incite racism?.    I read
DANTE as a child of 14------"THE DIVINE COMEDY"  ---
did that book full of the estoteric notions of the catholic
church incite racist violence?      The kind of people who focus
on THE GILGUL -----the ever cycling  "soul"   -----are the kind
of people that barely get out of their 'study'  rooms-----and
never lynched anyone.    GILGULISM has had no effect
on the general population of jews


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> .....still waiting, pimp georgie


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > .....still waiting, pimp georgie



you,  obviously,  never read an Israeli newspaper----
Georgie-----in fact you, obviously,  never read a jewish
newspaper.        I wonder how Shahak survived to a ripe
old age   ???????        did someone gag him?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Can you provide any proof for this claim?
> Israeli Arabs are second class citizens when it comes to housing, education, and national rights.*


*
*
What are the rights of Jews and Christians in countries controlled by you Muzzie Beasts? 

Clean up your own mess, Ahmed.
*



			"
		
Click to expand...

*


> The inequality under the law is felt in almost all aspects of social, political and economic life, including a discriminatory educational system where curriculum is routinely biased in favour of Jewish customs and norms at the expense of Arab culture8.
> 
> "The notion of collective rights and protection of the Palestinian minority are absent from the Basic Law 9.
> 
> ...



What is the status of Christians and Jews in the Sharia infested shit holes that define the Middle East?  When Jews have equal rights in Saudi Arabia you can criticize Israel - but not before.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Can you provide any proof for this claim?
> ...



ALL you ZIO-NAZIS -----play LOGIC ------   --Georgie---you are right----muzzies should do what   DA JOOOOS in muzzie lands have done------

                          ****LEAVE DA JOOOOISH LAND****


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > .....still waiting, pimp georgie



Can you imagine anyone saying that to US?  
There is a lot of criticism by Israelis when they disagree.  The problem in not criticism but the abuse and hate by war mongers attacking Israel.
Hate is not criticism.  Lies and defamation is not criticism.  Name calling and threats against Israel is not criticism.

You can shove that clipart up your nose and inhale.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What are the rights of Jews and Christians in countries controlled by you Muzzie Beasts?


*Why would you care, Avigdor?*
"'Whoever's with us should get everything,' Lieberman said, in reference to the loyalty of Israeli Arabs, who make up some 20 percent of Israel's population. 'Those who are against us, there's nothing to be done – *we need to pick up an axe and cut off his head*. Otherwise we won't survive here.'"
*Got an edge on your axe, Asshole?
Israeli foreign minister says disloyal Arabs should be beheaded - The Washington Post*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Can you imagine anyone saying that to US?
> There is a lot of criticism by Israelis when they disagree. The problem in not criticism but the abuse and hate by war mongers attacking Israel.
> Hate is not criticism. Lies and defamation is not criticism. Name calling and threats against Israel is not criticism.


What's the old saying, it isn't what gentiles say; it is what Jews do:




What are you waiting for, the Messiah?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine anyone saying that to US?
> ...



Genesis 15:18


----------



## montelatici (Apr 13, 2015)

Aris is the Queen of the Christian Zionists.


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > f you want to believe that a Chemistry professor (a Communist to boot) is a learned religious scholar, have at it, Gaza George. You could care less what Shahak or Kook said
> ...



You on one hand are a mentally ill Jew hater who blames the Jews for your failures, which is obvious to many on this board.  You actually sound like you are having a nervous breakdown right now with this constant barrage of your cut and paste jobs (which certainly is not debating as you think), many of which you have posted ad nauseam previously.  Get away from your computer and walk out the door of your one-room subsidized apartment and get some fresh air.  Are you going to spend the rest of your miserable life trying to get people to hate the Jews as much as you do?  Perhaps it is you who should emigrate to a place where your meager income will provide you with a better life.  You might be a happier person this way.


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what racial hatred did  rabbi kook incite?   Can you cite some examples?
> ...



Maybe Gaza George should have been a pimp since he couldn't put in the effort to get a trade.  If he had been a pimp, he would be driving around in his purple Cadillac by now and wouldn't be stuck in his one-room subsidized apartment.  As you can see, he has crawled over here like a cockroach and is getting off on this thread.  So many things happening in the Middle East, and Gaza George only wants to concentrate on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


----------



## Sally (Apr 13, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Aris is the Queen of the Christian Zionists.



And what are you, Haniyah -- the Muslim Court Jester?  It is certainly obvious that since Aris does not have the same mind set as you do plus Aris being a good knowledgeable poster that you don't like her.  Too bad.  She is not going anywhere.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> enesis 15:18


"On that day the LORD made a covenant with Abram and said, "To your descendants I give this land, from the Wadi of Egypt to the great river, the Euphrates--"





Genesis 15 18 On that day the LORD made a covenant with Abram and said To your descendants I give this land from the Wadi of Egypt to the great river the Euphrates--


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 14, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...







Subject to debate?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 14, 2015)

Sally said:


> Maybe Gaza George should have been a pimp since he couldn't put in the effort to get a trade. If he had been a pimp, he would be driving around in his purple Cadillac by now and wouldn't be stuck in his one-room subsidized apartment. As you can see, he has crawled over here like a cockroach and is getting off on this thread. So many things happening in the Middle East, and Gaza George only wants to concentrate on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.


You still haven't explained why Jews are entitled to rule all the land between the River and the sea in spite of the fact there are an equal number of non-Jews living there. Why? Are you a "Chosen" racist?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.
> ...






 And where is your evidence of this colonisation.


 Seems that colonisation is the latest islamonazi buzzword, must have been part of Fridays sermon.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Israel will outlast Yemen...
> ...






 How long have they held power, isamonazi power struggles seem to be every generation or so.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 14, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Gaza George should have been a pimp since he couldn't put in the effort to get a trade. If he had been a pimp, he would be driving around in his purple Cadillac by now and wouldn't be stuck in his one-room subsidized apartment. As you can see, he has crawled over here like a cockroach and is getting off on this thread. So many things happening in the Middle East, and Gaza George only wants to concentrate on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> ...






 Mandate for Palestine that entered into international law.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It's not new-------I got the buzzwords-----"western colonialism"      "Zionist controlled CIA"       "jewish bankers"     as being the cause of all problems that muslims ---all over
the world face,   as far back as ----almost 60 years ago.-----a bit later  "mossad"  became a buzzword.   ----first in the islamo Nazi literature and later on from muslims---
especially those from southeast asia


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Gaza George should have been a pimp since he couldn't put in the effort to get a trade. If he had been a pimp, he would be driving around in his purple Cadillac by now and wouldn't be stuck in his one-room subsidized apartment. As you can see, he has crawled over here like a cockroach and is getting off on this thread. So many things happening in the Middle East, and Gaza George only wants to concentrate on his favorite scapegoats, the Jews.
> ...



If Gaza George collected a a couple of bucks for each time he has posted the same nonsense, he would have some spending money in his pocket to have some fun in Los Angeles.  Your Jew hatred is showing once again, Gaza George, with the word "Chosen" which you probably have not researched what it actually means.  By the way, with all your barrage of posts against the Jews and Israel, do you even have anything you want to share with us that is going on in another Middle East country?  After all, you are now on the Middle East forum, and the Middle East certainly covers a wide area with lots going on.


----------



## Sally (Apr 14, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Since you hate this country, Gaza George, I am surprised you are still here.  Why not move down to Mexico where the living is much cheaper.  Maybe you would be able to live like a king down there.  This way a person who will appreciate this country can come up from Mexico and take your place. Hmm, how about checking out Rosarita Beach to see if you can afford it.  Since it is really not that far from Los Angeles, maybe some of your old friends from the 'hood (the 'hood that you said you missed so much that you faked a bad back to get out of basic training after only ten days so you could get back) wouldn't mind visiting you at a resort town.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And where is your evidence of this colonisation.


What a stupid question.




Even by hasbara standards.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And where is your evidence of this colonisation.
> ...



your maps do not reflect  "colonization"   anymore than would a map of the US---
depicting the distribution of muslims in the USA   over the past 100 years.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mandate for Palestine that entered into international law.


"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, *it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine*, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.[28]"
British Mandate for Palestine legal instrument - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mandate for Palestine that entered into international law.
> ...



your point???


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> your maps do not reflect "colonization" anymore than would a map of the US---
> depicting the distribution of muslims in the USA over the past 100 years.


How many Muslim only settlements currently exist in the US?
Israeli Confiscation and Settlement on Palestinian Land


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> your point???


Non-Jews have had their civil rights violated by Jews in Palestine.




But you already knew that.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > your maps do not reflect "colonization" anymore than would a map of the US---
> ...



why is   "muslim only"   an issue?   there are  "muslim only"----
   whole counties thruout the levant and muslim only places even
   in south-east asia.        You are trying to knock  LOCAL CUSTOM
   in the levant -----but only at the expense of jews?-----how typical. 
   Try not to cite propaganda web-sites-----it is silly     The Islamic
   POV is that all the land of the levant is   "MUSLIM LAND"---thus
   rendering your      "confiscation"   BS ----<<  what it is


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > your point???
> ...



Jews have had their civil rights violated thruout the Levant and
in every Islamic shit hole of the world-----but you CELEBRATE
that fact       You seem to have missed part of your own
citation,    how typical


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> why is "muslim only" an issue? there are "muslim only"----
> whole counties thruout the levant and muslim only places even
> in south-east asia. You are trying to knock LOCAL CUSTOM
> in the levant -----but only at the expense of jews?-----how typical.
> ...


*How many Jews have had their homes destroyed by Muslims in Palestine since 1967?*

*"Homes Demolished in Israel and Palestine*
*0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians,
and over 28,000 Palestinian homes have been demolished
by Israel since 1967."*

*Israeli and Palestinian Homes Demolished since September 29 2000*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

how does that old poster bother you,  Georgie?     Is it dated?.    By the looks of it ---it comes from the time that jews were defeating cholera and shistosomiasis in
Palestine------at a time when the only people called  "Palestinians"   were jews, 
You got something against cleaning out shit infested swamps?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why is "muslim only" an issue? there are "muslim only"----
> ...



why do you get to choose  the   TIME WINDOW  that suits your specific
agenda?       You need not answer----it is a typical islamo Nazi ploy


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why is "muslim only" an issue? there are "muslim only"----
> ...



I propose that the time window for discussion of  demolished and
confiscated property  in the dispute between muslims and jews
encompass the past  150 years       --OK GEORGIE?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

better yet----I propose that the issue of confiscation and/or  destruction of 
property-----be a discussion that encompasses all "groups" ---over the
past  150 years.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > your maps do not reflect "colonization" anymore than would a map of the US---
> ...



They have large areas like China Towns  in N.Y. City which has the largest, followed by Dearborn Michigan, L.A. Calif. , Paterson N.J., Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
The Dearborn Michigan mosque is turning out and supporting the most of Jihadists Terrorists.
The top six states with the most amount of mosques were: New York 257, California 246, Texas 166, Florida 118, Illinois 109, New Jersey 109.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> why do you get to choose the TIME WINDOW that suits your specific
> agenda? You need not answer----it is a typical islamo Nazi ploy


Because there are today equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living between the River and the sea, and some Jews fear equality. It's a simple concept to grasp for those not laboring for...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



which probably explains your "confusion."


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I propose that the time window for discussion of demolished and
> confiscated property in the dispute between muslims and jews
> encompass the past 150 years --OK GEORGIE?


Between the River and the sea?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> They have large areas like China Towns in N.Y. City which has the largest, followed by Dearborn Michigan, L.A. Calif. , Paterson N.J., Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.
> The Dearborn Michigan mosque is turning out and supporting the most of Jihadists Terrorists.
> The top six states with the most amount of mosques were: New York 257, California 246, Texas 166, Florida 118, Illinois 109, New Jersey 109.


*They aren't confiscating land from non-Muslims are they?
Israeli Settlements
on Palestinian Land
"Israel currently has 163 Jewish-only settlements and 99 'outposts' built on confiscated Palestinian land.
Palestinians do not have any
settlements on Israeli land."
Israeli Confiscation and Settlement on Palestinian Land*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

peach174 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



also Jersey City,  New Jersey---that's where pig shaykh abdel Rahman plotted
the  1993 bombing of the WORLD TRADE CENTER----in his  "holy"  mosque. 
When I was a child----Paterson, NJ was a nice place----now one cannot walk
n the main street


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> also Jersey City, New Jersey---that's where pig shaykh abdel Rahman plotted
> the 1993 bombing of the WORLD TRADE CENTER----in his "holy" mosque.
> When I was a child----Paterson, NJ was a nice place----now one cannot walk
> n the main street


*Not unlike Arabs walking the streets of Kiryat Arba? *
"(Your Hero) Goldstein was born in Brooklyn, New York, to an Orthodox Jewish family. He attended the Yeshiva of Flatbush religious day school. He studied medicine at Yeshiva University,[9]receiving a medical degree from the Albert Einstein College of Medicine. He belonged to the Jewish Defense League (JDL), a militant Jewish organization founded by his boyhood acquaintance Meir Kahane."
Baruch Goldstein - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > also Jersey City, New Jersey---that's where pig shaykh abdel Rahman plotted
> ...



Yeah?    so?     I never met the man----but it happens that I knew----people who knew him.   That includes some of his muslim patients in the USA.    I also knew
a physician in the USA who ----was in communication with him----at that time.
I would tell you what really happened----but you are not worth it----and I would have
to reveal details of my own life------ie where I was back then and with whom I was working----that I would rather not.     In any case----Goldstein had information that
plans were underway to do a  RECAP  in Hebron of the  action  of  1929 in which
the followers of  "GRAND MUFTI"  al husseini massacred completely unarmed
jews and slit the throats of infants for the glory of allah.     As town doctor he
had the interesting job of doing the examination of the dead body of his best
friend who had been mutilated in the ISLAMIC way---the stuff muslims do to
excite their muslimah sluts.    Goldstein requested ARMY PROTECTION for
the Hebron community and was ignored  <<<< that's the background.   I told
you what happened but left out names and places   I blame
the government of Israel for failure to protect.    Goldstein's plan was to take out
grown men-----so he did his thing at the jewish shrine which had been taken over
by muslims-----the tomb of the jewish patriarchs-----which is legally a possession of jews.  It was  PURCHASED at least three times in history and NEVER SOLD.   I blame the Israeli government for allowing muslims to set foot in that place

were you trying to make a point?     BTW  his muslim patients were horrified that he was killed.   I still believe that muslims should not be allowed to live in Hebron just
as jews are not allowed to live in Medina  ----fair is fair


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Yeah? so? I never met the man----but it happens that I knew----people who knew him. *That includes some of his muslim patients in the USA.* I also knew
> a physician in the USA who ----was in communication with him----at that time.


"Goldstein immigrated to Israel in 1983.[1] He served as a physician in the Israel Defense Forces (IDF), first as a conscript, then in the reserve forces. Following the end of his active duty, Goldstein worked as a physician and lived in the Israeli settlement of Kiryat Arba near Hebron, where he worked as an emergency doctor, and was involved in treating victims of Arab-Israeli violence.[11] *Israeli press reports stated that Goldstein refused to treat Arabs, even Arab soldiers serving in the IDF, believing it was against Jewish laws to treat non-Jews even for payment."*
*Baruch Goldstein - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
How many Muslim patients did Goldstein have in the US?




*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah? so? I never met the man----but it happens that I knew----people who knew him. *That includes some of his muslim patients in the USA.* I also knew
> ...



quite a lot---he worked in a hospital with a large population of muslims in
the area.    The doctors were jews----but increasingly ---the patients were
not.     Back then the hospital still kept a kosher kitchen---not anymore----so
now you know.       demographic shifts


----------



## Sally (Apr 15, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You can pull up whatever you want to, Gaza George, but don't think you are fooling anyone with your false concern about the Palestinians.  If the Hindus or Buddhists were in the area instead of the Jews, you wouldn't be pulling up the stuff you have been because you couldn't drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into this.  Now that you have been getting off on this thread since there is nothing else in your miserable life, how about you start giving us some news about what is happening in the rest of the Middle  East.  I realize your scapegoats are not involved, but try to make an effort since you are on the Middle East forum.  Don't keep on showing us how mentally unbalanced you are when it comes to the Jews because of your own failures in life


----------



## Sally (Apr 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




The towns in New Jersey were  lovely places once.

Clifton man accused of throwing lit firecrackers outside Passaic synagogue - News - NorthJersey.com


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> quite a lot---he worked in a hospital with a large population of muslims in
> the area. The doctors were jews----but increasingly ---the patients were
> not.


So he treated Muslims in the US but not in Palestine?
Is that kosher, in spire of, you know, demographics?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > quite a lot---he worked in a hospital with a large population of muslims in
> ...



there is no real data on that issue------only rumours.   There IS real data that he treated muslims in the USA.   There is factual data that he worked as physician to the jewish community of HEBRON which is a jewish OWNED city by purchase documented at least three times in history and one of the four cities considered
HOLY  for jews over the past more than 3000 years and the site of a bloody unprovoked pogrom during which ----to your delight----muslims slit the throats of jewish infants  (1929)     There is also factual data -----he examined the obscenely mutilated body of his friend ------whose flesh bore  ominous carvings of koranic
verses advocating the murder of jews and he was aware of ominous threats to
the jewish community in Hebron  (which included his own wife and kids).   He requested protection for the community of the Israeli government and was denied   There is clear evidence that he entered the jewish shrine and shot at muslim men knowing that the act would result in his own death<<<<that's the reality
His action did bring the   IDF  to Hebron which ----likely caused the abortion of whatever your friends had in mind for the jews of Hebron.        I understand
that you are disappointed


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> there is no real data on that issue------only rumours. There IS real data that he treated muslims in the USA.


Because the law required him to treat Muslims in the US. When left to his own racist device, he refused to treat non-Jews. Possibly, your people brought Hebron on yourselves by planning to steal all of Palestine from its indigenous population?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > there is no real data on that issue------only rumours. There IS real data that he treated muslims in the USA.
> ...



you're really confused-----doctors in the USA are not REQUIRED TO TREAT----
they can refuse a patient if the patient is not at the brink of death.   If the patient
presents in extremis------once he is stabilized ---he can be sent away too.    From
where do you get your information?     You statement regarding  "stealing all of Palestine is  nonsense.    Jews purchased land there----muslims stole it.     By your reasoning ----jews should destroy all of Saudi Arabia and Yemen----muslims stole
much of that land ALL FOR THEMSELVES -----including the parts jews owned.   The best that anyone can make of your stupidity is ----muslims were afraid that jews would to what muslims do


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

Sally said:


> If the Hindus or Buddhists were in the area instead of the Jews, you wouldn't be pulling up the stuff you have been because you couldn't drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into this.


*It isn't the Hindus or Buddhists who are responsible for this:





It's the Jews.*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The best that anyone can make of your stupidity is ----muslims were afraid that jews would to what muslims do


*Jews do.*
"n February 25, 1994, that year's Purim day, Goldstein entered a room in the Cave of the Patriarchs that was serving as a mosque, wearing 'his army uniform with the insignia of rank, creating the image of a reserve officer on active duty.' [17] He then opened fire, killing 29 worshippers and wounding more than 125.[18] Mosque guard Mohammad Suleiman Abu Saleh said he thought that Goldstein was trying to kill as many people as possible and described how there were 'bodies and blood everywhere'.[19]"
Baruch Goldstein - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The best that anyone can make of your stupidity is ----muslims were afraid that jews would to what muslims do
> ...



right---that one jew do something that muslims do every day.    You bring up an
interesting point.     Meyer Kahane----was a jew who was brought up in Brooklyn,  NY------his VERY INNOVATIVE idea ----way back in the 1960s----was that jews should respond to that which is inflicted upon them by shit like you-----by returning
the compliment.       It is a very innovative idea-----I remember it well-----I actually
found his notion weird.    Jews are not like shit like you


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> right---that one jew do something that muslims do every day. You bring up an
> interesting point. Meyer Kahane----was a jew who was brought up in Brooklyn, NY------his VERY INNOVATIVE idea ----way back in the 1960s----was that jews should respond to that which is inflicted upon them by shit like you-----by returning
> the compliment. It is a very innovative idea-----I remember it well-----I actually
> found his notion weird. Jews are not like shit like you


Sounds like greedy Jews like you should stop stealing Arab land, right?




Shit like you are heading toward the big FLUSH...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right---that one jew do something that muslims do every day. You bring up an
> ...



how do shit like you define  "arab land"-----for that matter---how do shit like
you define  "muslim land".        I happen to know the definitions.   I learned about
those definitions from muslims-----the first muslim who taught me the definition of
"muslim land"     was a Pakistani kid-----age 14-----I was also 14 at that time-----
LONG LONG ago.      He told me that his father was a Pakistani diplomat  (in the UN)
------He was a bright kid-------ambition to be a doctor------I have no doubt that he made
it.    We were both "volunteers"  in a hospital-------they called us  "volunteens"-----
aka   "candy stripers".      I learned a lot more about  'arab' land and "muslim" land ---
later on in hospitals -----from muslims from various parts of the world----who were
medical school graduates.      Do you know how people get into medical school?----I do.    They know the  RIGHT ANSWERS to write on tests.       I used to go to class in
undergraduate school----not to learn anything----I learned from reading the books----I went to find out the TEACHER's   POV------so I would  ACE the test.      Georgie--I just gave you the secret to a top notch   GPA. -----all over the world


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







Thanks for the LAUGH, Hasbarosie.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I am not surprised----you have no idea how to define  "arab land"  
or   "muslim land"        I do but you don't


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> am not surprised----you have no idea how to define "arab land"
> or "muslim land" I do but you don't


The same way Hitler defined Jewish land?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right---that one jew do something that muslims do every day. You bring up an
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PPP, truely a factual unbias site                    .......................


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > am not surprised----you have no idea how to define "arab land"
> ...



Very good  Georgie----you got that right----both the Nuremburg code and Shariah law render jews ineligible for land ownership.    NOW---since you used the term  
"arab land"   you should be able to define the term  "arab land"-----try to do  "muslim land"  too


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PPP, truely a factual unbias site


Can you refute anything in their link?




Cartographic Regression - Palestine The Palestine Poster Project Archives


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Very good Georgie----you got that right----both the Nuremburg code and Shariah law render jews ineligible for land ownership. NOW---since you used the term
> "arab land" you should be able to define the term "arab land"-----try to do "muslim land" too


Homes, farms, and businesses that Jews drove Arabs and Muslims from during al-Nakba.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good Georgie----you got that right----both the Nuremburg code and Shariah law render jews ineligible for land ownership. NOW---since you used the term
> ...



does that mean that  homes and businesses from which arabs and muslims drove jews
are  "JEWISH LAND"  ???   -----not according to shariah law.    .     Arabs did not own farms in pre 1948 Israel      Some owned homes----.     Try to stick to reality.   Jews did not own land in classical shariah cesspits-----because shariah law mandated the confiscation of land from jews wherever it existed.     Try to learn some history.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Arabs did not own farms in pre 1948 Israel Some owned homes----. Try to stick to reality


Why would you say "Arabs did not own farms in pre-1948 Israel" when Arabs owned large plantations of citrus around Jaffa, which your heroic Jews took by force of arms in 1948?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Try to stick to reality. Jews did not own land in classical shariah cesspits-----because shariah law mandated the confiscation of land from jews wherever it existed. Try to learn some history.


Which gave greedy Jews the right to ethnically cleanse 700,000 indigenous Palestinians in 1948? I suppose you would have different opinions if 700,000 Jews had been driven into Lebanon, Syria, and Egypt?


----------



## Sally (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > If the Hindus or Buddhists were in the area instead of the Jews, you wouldn't be pulling up the stuff you have been because you couldn't drag your scapegoats, the Jews, into this.
> ...



Dopey Gaza George, who apparently has no friends, spends Saturday night on his computer bashing his scapegoats.  The map of the world has change in many countries, Gaza George, so pull up whatever you want. Naturally Gaza George has no problem with a huge chunk of land that belonged to the Hindus and whose ancestors lived on that land for thousands of years being carved off to make the country of Pakistan.  Do you really think that the viewers here with some sense don't realize that you care nothing about the Arabs, but are getting off on this thread because there is nothing in your sad, lonely, miserable life.  Does anyone think that Gaza George will start posting articles about what is going on in the rest of the Middle East, or will he continue to get his cheap thrills out of his posts dissing his favorite scapegoats, the Jews?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Palestinians have the right to vote in palestinian election.  If there is a problem it is the PA's problem to deal with
Palestinians are not citizens of Israel so they have to legal right to vote in Israeli election.  Palestinian right are given by the PA to their citizens and to the refugee they are representing.

Just so much more false propaganda


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Palestinians have the right to vote in palestinian election. If there is a problem it is the PA's problem to deal with
> Palestinians are not citizens of Israel so they have to legal right to vote in Israeli election. Palestinian right are given by the PA to their citizens and to the refugee they are representing.


Palestinians live under laws written, interpreted, and enforced by Jews. Currently, there are equal numbers of Jews and Arabs living between the River and the sea, yet only Jews and 20% of Israeli citizens who aren't Jews are allowed to vote for those writing the laws.

Jewish state or democratic state?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Very good Georgie----you got that right----both the Nuremburg code and Shariah law render jews ineligible for land ownership. NOW---since you used the term
> ...


*al-Nakba*...

Know outside of Muslim-Arab butt-kissing circles as...

"_*The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948*_"...

The lesson of those times?

"_*He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day*_."


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ...Jewish state or democratic state?


Jewish-democratic state.

Where every Jew is equal to every other Jew.

For similar precedents, see '_Saudi Arabia_' - the mothership of Islam.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians have the right to vote in palestinian election. If there is a problem it is the PA's problem to deal with
> ...



Palestinians have had their own written laws since '98

You really need to lay off the propaganda.  What do you ask for a double shot in your coffee?

How can you be so far behind on the facts?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



you pulled that off radio islam?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Palestinians have had their own written laws since '98
> 
> You really need to lay off the propaganda. What do you ask for a double shot in your coffee?


Jews occupy all the land between the River and the sea; they control the PA, and any laws written by the victims of their illegal occupation. Your hasbara is weak.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"_*He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day*_."


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Nope not going to happen they are there to stay.


2 state solution and Israel shouldn't let any Arabs in. Stay on your side of the wall.

The US should stop letting Muslims in too.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Cartoon Philosopher youtube?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*The Israeli response to Palestinian allegations of 'al-nakba'...*

*"He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day."*


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Cartoon Philosopher youtube?







Funny Jew Journalists?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 20, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day_."


*Working on your pathic poetry?
Why do you ridicule ethnic cleansing?
Are you a latent Jew?




*


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 20, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day_."
> ...


The REAL meaning of 'al-Nakba' ... "He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day."


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



And you think that the killing of  tens of thousands of Christians and Muslims and the dispossession of land from hundreds of thousands of Christians and Muslims deserves a clever bit of humor?  What would you call someone who trivializes the Holocaust? Grow up.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*The REAL meaning of 'al-Nakba' ... "He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day."*

And spend 66 years sitting in shit-holes concocting great moronic plots to defeat the Israelis.

Time for your Neanderthals (so-called Palestinians) to pack up and leave.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2015)

[SIZE=5 said:
			
		

> The REAL meaning of 'al-Nakba' ... "He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day."[/SIZE]



Monte
And you think that the killing of  tens of thousands of Christians and Muslims and the dispossession of land from hundreds of thousands of Christians and Muslims deserves a clever bit of humor?  What would you call someone who trivializes the Holocaust? Grow up.[/QUOTE]

Monte       are you ok?-----it should be clear to you that kondor is not poking fun at the
victims of the current Islamic festivities in Syria and Iraq and Yemen and Libya,  etc


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> [SIZE=5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monte       are you ok?-----it should be clear to you that kondor is not poking fun at the
victims of the current Islamic festivities in Syria and Iraq and Yemen and Libya,  etc[/QUOTE]

As it should be, no one should trivialize the mass death and dispossession of a group of people regardless of what religion, ethnicity or group the perpetrators are.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=5 said:
> ...



As it should be, no one should trivialize the mass death and dispossession of a group of people regardless of what religion, ethnicity or group the perpetrators are.[/QUOTE]


He


montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=5 said:
> ...



As it should be, no one should trivialize the mass death and dispossession of a group of people regardless of what religion, ethnicity or group the perpetrators are.[/QUOTE]

Kondor did not trivialize a  MASS DEATH or MASS DISPOSSESION    He correctly commented on the fact that in the era of  1948  arabs voluntarily left areas of 
of the land called  "Palestine"    just as did jews.       The problem you have is that
being an islamo Nazi you actually believe that  muslims have a  RIGHT TO ALL 
OF THE MIDDLE EAST and a right to impose the filth and stench of islam on the ALL the people living there------communities that precede the invasions
of the dogs and bitches of Arabia.    You bought into the MUSLIM LAND bull shit
promulgated in mosques.     Still waiting to  "reclaim"   ANDALUSIA???      Your fellows are doing a really good job in the  murder, rape and pillage aspect of your creed in several old countries--------in which anything that speaks Arabic should
remove its stinking ass


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor did not trivialize a MASS DEATH or MASS DISPOSSESION He correctly commented on the fact that in the era of 1948 arabs voluntarily left areas of
> of the land called "Palestine" just as did jews


*How many Jews were driven from their homes in Palestine in 1948?

How many returned?





*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 20, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor did not trivialize a MASS DEATH or MASS DISPOSSESION He correctly commented on the fact that in the era of 1948 arabs voluntarily left areas of
> ...



specifically IN 1948???     which month ?     A little advertised fact in the islamo Nazi pig controlled media is that the entire ancient community of jews of Jerusalem
was attacked----many murdered and the  few remaining alive were rescued
leaving their lives in Jerusalem behind.     There were jews living in gaza who fled and---of course the jews of hebron-----a holy jewish city OWNED by purchase three times over was stolen after infants were treated to the usual Islamic slit throat for allah thing----but that happened in  1929.         Over the years since the pigs and dogs INVADED  lands in which jews lived----MILLIONS of jews were murdered by your fellows-------I like that  "how many in  1948"   bullshit----you picked up off the floor of the mosque ------why not talk about the whole issue?------It is true that more hindus were murdered in the name of the pile of shit in the sky------but enough jews were murdered.     How about the Zoroastrians?    they do not count in your Nazi shit   "holy"  book?    So far----how many Christians were murdered by the shit of islam in Syria and Iraq in  2015?     BTW   how many arabs were "DRIVEN"  from their homes in Palestine?     how did that  DRIVE take place?   death marches     I got bad news for you-----I know eyewitnesses--------no one was DRIVEN anywhere------there were no death marches ------there were no transports-----there were people walking a few kilometers down the road


----------



## Sally (Apr 20, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Gaza George, I found a good psychiatrist for you to contact to help get you over your obsession with your favorite scapegoats, the Jews.  Since you can't afford to own a vehicle, you can do your sessions over the computer and not have to worry about getting to the doctor's office.

Dr. Yuhuan Xie Psychiatrist Sacramento CA 95821 Psychology Today s Therapy Directory


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ...As it should be, no one should trivialize the mass death and dispossession of a group of people regardless of what religion, ethnicity or group the perpetrators are.



Dispossession? Yes.

Mass death? Hardly.

Far fewer deaths than the Muslim-Arab Palestinians have sworn to give the Jews when they drown them in the Mediterranean.

Far fewer deaths than their incessant rocket-barrages and suicide bombings have earned them.

Far fewer deaths than their intransigence and international terrorism and downright stupidity have earned them.

I don't trivialize their *deaths*.

*I trivialize (and poke fun at) their Cause, and their Cowardice and their Stupidity.*

I laugh at them.

I piss on the graves of those amongst them who have led their so-called 'people' to this sorry state of affairs.

While standing solidly alongside our good friend and ally, the State of Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ...As it should be, no one should trivialize the mass death and dispossession of a group of people regardless of what religion, ethnicity or group the perpetrators are.
> ...



dispossession yes?    well ----actually not really.    Persons who opted to stay with their property did not lose it.      There are arabs who were living in Jaffa in 1948 and their families still own that property.      I fully agree that all people who moved around in the 20th century to flee conflict are ENTITLED to compensation-----but the muslim world does not have that much in resources.     I also agree that all vandalism against the  "holy" places and artifacts of this or that group should be
compensated


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2015)

*Kosher karma:
*
"THIS SCENARIO – may it never come to pass - occurs sometime in the future.

"The combined forces of Syria, Hezbo- Lebanon, a radicalized Egypt and an only semi-reluctant Jordan – spurred on by the Palestinian masses, now fully under the sway of Hamas – have flooded Israel with millions of combatants.

"After bombarding the Jewish state with tens of thousands of missiles, causing hundreds of thousands of Jews to flee (no easy task after a shell-shocked Ben- Gurion airport is closed), 

"Arab mobs have crossed our borders, overwhelming the courageous but hopelessly outnumbered soldiers of the IDF. 

"The smell of victory finally in their noses, the Arabs reject all international calls for a cease-fire and unleash a brutal assault on the civilian population. The government considers using nuclear weapons, but the enemy is already within the gates, and the Opposition effectively blocks the proposal.

"Independent Israel, as we knew it, has ceased to exist."

A world without Israel - Opinion - Jerusalem Post


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 22, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Cartoon Philosopher youtube?
> ...



yet again, poor research.  You are telling only half a story

Yochanan Gordon Apologizes for Genocide Is Permissible Op-Ed Mediaite

Why do you think you can pull this nonsense over on the forum?

Shame on you


----------



## 50_RiaL (Apr 22, 2015)

Perish  the thought!  If Israel goes ... so goes the world!  I've done the "math."


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> yet again, poor research. You are telling only half a story
> 
> Yochanan Gordon Apologizes for Genocide Is Permissible Op-Ed Mediaite
> 
> ...


Yochanan Gordon Apologizes for Genocide Is Permissible Op-Ed Mediaite

"I never intended to call to harm any people although my words may have conveyed that message.

"I wish to express deep regret and beg forgiveness for an article I authored which was posted on 5TJT.com, Times of Israel and was tweeted and shared the world over.

"I never intended to call to harm any people although my words may have conveyed that message.

"With that said I pray and hope for a quick peaceful end to the hostilities and that all people learn to coexist with each other in creating a better world for us all.

Yochanan Gordon"

*When are you leaving the West Bank?*


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



They were driven out and dispossessed by the Europeans you nitwit.


": a report prepared by the intelligence services of the Israeli army, dated 30 June 1948 and entitled “The emigration of Palestinian Arabs in the period 1/12/1947-1/6/1948”. This document sets at 391,000 the number of Palestinians who had already left the territory that was by then in the hands of Israel, and evaluates the various factors that had prompted their decisions to leave. “At least 55% of the total of the exodus was caused by our (Haganah/IDF) operations.” To this figure, the report’s compilers add the operations of the Irgun and Lehi, which “directly (caused) some 15%... of the emigration”. A further 2% was attributed to explicit expulsion orders issued by Israeli troops, and 1% to their psychological warfare. This leads to a figure of 73% for departures caused directly by the Israelis. In addition, the report attributes 22% of the departures to “fears” and “a crisis of confidence” affecting the Palestinian population. As for Arab calls for flight, these were reckoned to be significant in only 5% of cases..."

The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I see no description there as  Europeans.    My own husband's parents fled the filth of the stinking shariah shit hole  Yemen ------their journey began sometime
in the mid 1930s ------accomplished in order to save his then adolescent mother to rape by muslims and forced conversion to the stinking filth.      He was born on the way-----it took years to escape the stench of Islamic violence in aden.    Several members of the party died on the way------his parents ---brother and he made it out by about 1941.    THUS he was witness to  the war in question-----not European witness------victim of the filth you endorse, witness  -----now for the good news----his cousin was  LEHI    too.      Who told you  "Europeans"?    BTW----the little squat shanty town of arabs nearby did leave-----they simply left----packed up the family donkey and left-----1948----no violence----not gun point---they simply left.      walked away      Nobody was interested in their shacks and they did not own the land on which they had been squatting


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I see no description there as Europeans. My own husband's parents fled the filth of the stinking shariah shit hole Yemen ------their journey began sometime


What percentage of Jews living in Palestine in 1948 were born there? What percentage of land did Jews own in Palestine at that time? What brand of hasbara donkey did hubby ride out of Yemen?


----------



## Sally (Apr 23, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I see no description there as Europeans. My own husband's parents fled the filth of the stinking shariah shit hole Yemen ------their journey began sometime
> ...



Sad, isn't it, that Gaza George felt that he had to post that fake Ben Gurion quote so that he would feel he was the HNIC on this forum.  He is so busy getting his cheap thrills that he couldn't spend the time to research it to find out that the reporter apologized for it..  By the way, Gaza George, since you are so busy with the two threads which are giving you this thrill, did Meals on Wheels deliver dinner to your little apartment


----------



## Sally (Apr 23, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Since you were always a loser, Gaza George, I doubt that you ever had a girlfriend.  However, I really suggest that you contact that psychiatrist and maybe she can get to the root of your problems so that you can convince some unfortunate homeless woman to share your little subsidized one-room apartment with her.  This might be the only way you will ever have female companionship.  You see, folks, how Gaza George is forced to get his cheap thrills by just two threads.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

"The *Greater Middle East* is a political term coined by the second Bush administration in the first decade of the 21st century,[1] to denote various countries, pertaining to the Muslim world, specifically Iran,Turkey, Afghanistan and Pakistan.[2]

"Various Central Asian countries are sometimes also included. 

"Some speakers may use the term to denote areas with significant Muslim majorities, but this usage is not universal.[3] 

"The Greater Middle East is sometimes referred to as 'The New Middle East',[4] or 'The Great Middle East Project".[5][6]

Greater Middle East - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I see no description there as Europeans. My own husband's parents fled the filth of the stinking shariah shit hole Yemen ------their journey began sometime
> ...



what brand of  shit ass donkey did Georgie's daddy ride.      what percentage of the USA do you own.     Of the OWNED land in Palestine----jews owned far more than did arabs -----arebs were squatters.    I own land in the USA----so get your stinking ass out.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what brand of shit ass donkey did Georgie's daddy ride. what percentage of the USA do you own. Of the OWNED land in Palestine----jews owned far more than did arabs -----arebs were squatters. I own land in the USA----so get your stinking ass out.


You and yours, Dick-Lick.




You're less American than Ben was.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what brand of shit ass donkey did Georgie's daddy ride. what percentage of the USA do you own. Of the OWNED land in Palestine----jews owned far more than did arabs -----arebs were squatters. I own land in the USA----so get your stinking ass out.
> ...



ben who?   Ben Franklin?   -------oh that's the fake letter to a kid less  than
10 years old


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ben who? Ben Franklin? -------oh that's the fake letter to a kid less than
> 10 years old


Ben the Mad Dog




You're the fake around here.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I doubt that they owned donkeys.  Perhaps a mule as they plowed a couple of acres down South working as sharecroppers.  Anyhow, IRosie, both you and I know that when people are losers in their lives, they always need a scapegoat to blame for their failures.  Seeing how Gaza George is going crazy over just two threads shows you how desperately he needs a scapegoat in his sorry life.


----------



## Sally (Apr 24, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ben who? Ben Franklin? -------oh that's the fake letter to a kid less than
> ...



And you are the psychotic one around here.  I am sure that the viewers have picked up how mentally unbalanced you are.  


Now, Gaza George, why not read what someone has to say who at present resides in Israel but fought apartheid in South Africa as a young pastor.  Also, make note of what he would tell Tutu and Carter.
Still Fighting Apartheid ICEJ International 

Also take note what a Black MP from South Africa said about Israel.
South Africa Bans Made in Israel Labels United with Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 25, 2015)

*Apartheid Israel, "Free Trade, and the US Congress?
"*The House Ways and Means Committee approved a trade promotion authority (TPA) measure -- 25-13 -- with only two Democrats lending their support to the divisive bill, highlighting the difficulty President Obama is having courting members of his own party. 

"As expected, Democratic Reps. Ron Kind (Wis.) and Earl Blumenauer (Ore.) backed the measure.
[...]
"Ryan offered an amendment at the end of the markup that incorporated two amendments adopted by the Senate Finance Committee on Wednesday night. 

"One discourages boycotts, divestments and sanctions by European countries against Israel and would allow negotiators to raise the issue in the TTIP talks."
Does Fast Track Supporter Earl Blumenauer Also Support Israeli Settlements Robert Naiman


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 25, 2015)

Sally said:


> Also take note what a Black MP from South Africa said about Israel.
> South Africa Bans Made in Israel Labels United with Israel


*What is your problem with the truth, Bigot?*
"The South African government announced that it has instructed that products made in Judea and Samaria not be labeled as products of Israel."
*Only racist Jews and their useful US whores believe Judea and Samaria are part of Israel; they are part of Occupied Palestine, and soon the racist bigots who are currently living there illegally will be forced to leave.

Maybe you can find room for a few of your fellow racists?*


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Those two paid for propaganda pieces do not jive with what South African leaders have actually stated:


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Or:


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Or:


"The Citizenship and Entry into Israel Law was passed by the Knesset in 2003 as an interim emergency measure after Israel had suffered its worst ever spate of suicide bombings[73] and after several Palestinians who had been granted permanent residency on the grounds of family reunification took part in terrorist attacks in Israel.[74] 

"The law makes inhabitants of Iran, Afghanistan, Lebanon, Libya, Sudan, Syria, Iraq, Pakistan, Yemen, and areas governed by the Palestinian Authority ineligible for the automatic granting of Israeli citizenship and residency permits that is usually available through marriage to an Israeli citizen. 

"This applies equally to a spouse of any Israeli citizen, whether Arab or Jewish, but in practice the law mostly affects Palestinian Israelis living in the towns bordering the West Bank.[73] The law was intended to be temporary but has since been extended annually."
Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Apr 25, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Also take note what a Black MP from South Africa said about Israel.
> ...



It never would occur to you that this area was supposed to be part of Israel, but that Jordan conquered it in 1948.  Maybe you can tell us, Gaza George, why when Jordan had the area, the Arabs living there weren't clamoring for a state then.  Listen, Pimp, if you have retired from Pimping and never get out of your house because you are so busy with these two threads, we will have to call the County Hospital to send over a couple of guys in white coats carrying restrains.  They will go into your neighborhood and ask where the Gringo lives who is loco en la cabeza.  One of the hombres standing around will say -- Jorge Felipe?  The man in the white coat will say "si, si."  One thing we do know, Gaza George, is that it would be pretty difficult for you to have an Arab living in your tiny, one-room subsidized apartment.


----------



## Sally (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why, Haniyah, if anyone is a paid propagandist, it is you, a good Muslim convert.  Anyone can use the search feature and see how busy you are vomiting out your propaganda from morning to night.  I am beginning to wonder if you even have time to wash out your burqa (let alone your underwear) and if you wear the same one all week long since you are so busy posting.  You can see how Gaza George, the loser who desperately needs a scapegoat for his failure in life, and the Muslim propagandist can't get enough of bringing up South Africa when so much is happening in the Middle East at the moment.  If they can't drag in the Jews, they just aren't interested -- no many how much blood is running in the streets  -- even though this happens to be the Middle East forum.  You two phonies are not fooling anyone.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



sally-----the political leaders and just about everyone else associated with the issue of   SOUTH AFRICA   have been kissing muslim ass for  many decades. 
It is the POLITIC thing to do.      Islam is big in Africa------even mahatma Gandhi was forced to kiss the stinking ass of muhummad-----for the sake of HINDU SHANTI


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 26, 2015)

Sally said:


> It never would occur to you that this area was supposed to be part of Israel, but that Jordan conquered it in 1948


*You're full of shit, as usual:




Map of the U.N. Partition Plan Jewish Virtual Library*


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 26, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > It never would occur to you that this area was supposed to be part of Israel, but that Jordan conquered it in 1948
> ...



Georgie exhibits his very best level of intellect


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 26, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"_Pouring Poison into the Internet - A Special Investigative Report' ?_

They're on to you, Achmed...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 27, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> "_Pouring Poison into the Internet - A Special Investigative Report' ?_
> 
> They're on to you, Achmed...







And Bibi too.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 27, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > "_Pouring Poison into the Internet - A Special Investigative Report' ?_
> ...



he went to jail after a year long trial

All Israelis serve, men, women, jew and arab.  They have equal rights, higher education, participation in government and a higher standard of living.
Palestinians do not have 'equal rights' in Israel but get their rights from their own government in the PA.  Palestinians do not serve in the military in Israel, nor do they vote in Israel but they do get equal pay.  Palestinians are not Israelis.  They have access to the Israelis courts, same as people that come to the US have rights within the legal system.  Canadians and mexicans do not to serve in the US military or vote in the US.  The same way americans overseas do not vote in elections or serve in the military in the country they are living in.  They vote through their embassy in US elections.
Palestinian right between the WB and G are not the same.  G uses sharia law while the WB use basic law.  Palestinians in camps in other courtesies have even few rights since few are allowed to work in those countries or have free movement outside the camps.  That is not the fault of Israel, that is between the host country, the UN that run the camps and the PA as the representative of the people.
If palestinians feel deprived then perhaps the path of peace and open trade and relations with Israel and other state would be a wiser course for them.  As long as they declare war on Israel, they will be viewed with a cautious eye.  Where does a hostile nation have equal right with the country they are at war with and wants to destroy?  If somehow Israel was to be destroyed, what rights do you think they will have?  They won't move up, just bring the neighborhood down.  That is not an improvement, just eliminating those they envy.  They should strive to improve their own lives within their country instead of envy Israelis for what they have built and how they live.


----------



## Sally (Apr 27, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Gaza George is really a hoot.  I guess he is so far gone that he doesn't realize that he is the one into Internet hate.


Poisoning the Web - Ahmed Rami -- stylesheet outside link --  

Hate and Internet Hate


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 28, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> All Israelis serve, men, women, jew and arab. They have equal rights, higher education, participation in government and a higher standard of living.


Arabs in Israel face segregated schooling until their elite advance to college, and they are discriminated against in housing for their entire lives. A 2007 opinion survey found that more than half of all Israeli Jews believed intermarriage was equivalent to national treason.
Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally (Apr 28, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > All Israelis serve, men, women, jew and arab. They have equal rights, higher education, participation in government and a higher standard of living.
> ...



Still on your favorite scapegoats, Gaza George.  I hope you at least got some fresh air today.  Speaking of intermarriage, I wonder if Gaza George would ever bring up the fact that the Muslims in India and Pakistan murder their own relative plus the person they married if one is a Muslim and the other a Hindu.  By the way, I was reading that this happened just recently here in Texas.  Gaza George probably didn't notice this incident because he is too busy with his favorite scapegoats.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 29, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > All Israelis serve, men, women, jew and arab. They have equal rights, higher education, participation in government and a higher standard of living.
> ...


Hell, at least the Jews of Israel don't proscribe and kill their peers, who sell land to the other side, or who intermarry, unlike the Muslim-Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 29, 2015)

Sally said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Hell, at least the Jews of Israel don't proscribe and kill their peers, who sell land to the other side, or who intermarry, unlike the Muslim-Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza.


*The Jews of Israel kill their neighbors in order to steal their land and water.
"Homes Demolished in Israel and Palestine
0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians,
and over 28,000 Palestinian homes have been demolished
by Israel since 1967."

Israeli and Palestinian Homes Demolished since September 29 2000*


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Vadakayil?  Oroom?  Nuget?  and you don't see these as propaganda?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 29, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, at least the Jews of Israel don't proscribe and kill their peers, who sell land to the other side, or who intermarry, unlike the Muslim-Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza.
> ...


Oh, there's no getting around the idea that the Israelis have been evicting Muslim-Arabs and annexing their land for decades.

Nolo contendere.

How else are they going to complete their Reconquista - which is nearly complete now?

*The issue at the moment* (here) is whether or not the Jews of Israel proscribe and kill their own, for selling to the Opposition, or for intermarrying.

Like the Muslim-Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza do, against their own, who dare to sell land to Jews or who dare to intermarry with Jews.

Focus, Achmed.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> *The issue at the moment* (here) is whether or not the Jews of Israel proscribe and kill their own, for selling to the Opposition, or for intermarrying.


Actually, the issue is and always has been the Zionist colonization of Palestine, which probably explains why Jews discriminate against Arabs as second class citizens in Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Like the Muslim-Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza do, against their own, who dare to sell land to Jews or who dare to intermarry with Jews.


Got a link for that one, Golda?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 29, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Like the Muslim-Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza do, against their own, who dare to sell land to Jews or who dare to intermarry with Jews.
> ...


Abbas toughens law against Palestinians selling land to Jews The Times of Israel

Official Execute Those Who Sell Land to Jews - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

Let me know when you want me to stop, Achmed...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 29, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > *The issue at the moment* (here) is whether or not the Jews of Israel proscribe and kill their own, for selling to the Opposition, or for intermarrying.
> ...


That is not the "issue of the moment" as described and in the context above.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



achmedgeorge  already knew that stuff----he was just playing schmuck


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Perhaps... but it was really for the benefit of other folks out there...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> That is not the "issue of the moment" as described and in the context above.


Whatever, Golda.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



good idea------helpful citations are........helpful


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 29, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > That is not the "issue of the moment" as described and in the context above.
> ...


Your concession is duly noted, little Arab butt-buddy...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Golda's Logic


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Non sequitur.

Then again, most of the Asshats posting for the Ummah post copious amounts of un-related and illogical content anyway, so...

No surprise there, either...

Still, your contributions do, indeed, make for excellent stand-up comedy, so, they do have a purpose, after all...


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

I like having Georgie   (and even Penelope )   around-----its been years since
I stopped reading islamo Nazi propaganda and getting treated to the latest
khutbah jumaat feces fling contents------they fill the gap.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



now you are pulling garbage from afrikaanse and biteleg hate sites?

how low will you go?

You do understand what Israeli logic is?  They "Quote Dumb Quotes of ISRAEL".  It exposes hate on the internet.

and you just reposted a 'dumb quote'.  What does that make you?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



parrot.       The memorization of long epic poems and scriptural writings
was highly prized before the advent of the printing press.     There are many
people who LONG for the good old days when just learning to be a good
parrot was a   CREDENTIAL


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



not quite the word I was thinking of, but it will do


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> now you are pulling garbage from afrikaanse and biteleg hate sites?
> 
> how low will you go?
> 
> ...


It makes me someone who doesn't believe Jews are "chosen" to rule Palestine; what does that make you?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Non sequitur.
> 
> Then again, most of the Asshats posting for the Ummah post copious amounts of un-related and illogical content anyway, so...
> 
> No surprise there, either...


It's even less surprising when bigoted bitches babble their support for the ethnic cleansing of Palestine; your contributions on this board don't even rise to the level amateur night comic relief.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I like having Georgie   (and even Penelope )   around-----its been years since
> I stopped reading islamo Nazi propaganda and getting treated to the latest
> khutbah jumaat feces fling contents------they fill the gap.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Non sequitur.
> ...


Calm yourself, Achmed, or you'll soil your panties again...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I like having Georgie   (and even Penelope )   around-----its been years since
> ...



Learned commentary on the above Palestinian Propaganda Ministry nugget...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Calm yourself, Achmed, or you'll soil your panties again..


Wipe Bibi's cum off your chin, Bitch.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Calm yourself, Achmed, or you'll soil your panties again..
> ...


Mind your manners, in the presence of your betters, Achmed...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Mind your manners, in the presence of your betters, Achmed...


Who do you imagine is my better, Bitch?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind your manners, in the presence of your betters, Achmed...
> ...


I am.

As are a good 80-90% of the other posters around here.

Pro-Israel and Pro-Palestinian, both.

It's not much of a challenge, becoming one of your betters.

We are, after all, legion.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Fun, ain't it?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Fun, ain't it?


Obama and Bibi agree.
Does that make you giggle?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> I am.


No.
You're not.
You're amateur night.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I am.
> ...


You tell 'em, sugar-britches...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 30, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Fun, ain't it?
> ...


Absolutely...

Anything that pisses off your fukktard Hamas heroes, and sleeper-cell types like yourself...

It's all great fun...


----------



## georgephillip (May 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...







Fight on, Floozy.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 1, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You tell 'em, sugar britches...


----------



## georgephillip (May 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> Anything that pisses off your fukktard Hamas heroes, and sleeper-cell types like yourself...
> 
> It's all great fun...


*AND...it's all ethnic cleansing:

"Ethnic cleansing as a crime under international law[edit]*
There is no formal legal definition of ethnic cleansing.[29] However, ethnic cleansing in the broad sense – the forcible deportation of a population – is defined as a crime against humanity under the statutes of both International Criminal Court (ICC) and the International Criminal Tribunal for the Former Yugoslavia (ICTY).[30] 

"The gross human-rights violations integral to stricter definitions of ethnic cleansing are treated as separate crimes falling under the definitions for genocide or crimes against humanity of the statutes.[31]

"The UN Commission of Experts (established pursuant to Security Council Resolution 780) held that the practices associated with ethnic cleansing 'constitute crimes against humanity and can be assimilated to specific war crimes. 
Furthermore ... such acts could also fall within the meaning of the Genocide Convention.' 

"The UN General Assembly condemned 'ethnic cleansing' and racial hatred in a 1992 resolution."

Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (May 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> You tell 'em, sugar britches...


Are you stuck on stupid, Sissy?


----------



## Kondor3 (May 1, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely...
> ...


Fun, ain't it?


----------



## Kondor3 (May 1, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > You tell 'em, sugar britches...
> ...


Don't try copy-catting, Achmed, you're no good at it...

And, unlike your dumbass Hamas heroes, 'stupid' is not my problem...

Merely irritation, when encountering Arab butt-buddies such as yourself, and your pals...


----------



## georgephillip (May 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


"The UN Commission of Experts (established pursuant to Security Council Resolution 780) held that the practices associated with ethnic cleansing 'constitute crimes against humanity and can be assimilated to specific war crimes. Furthermore ... such acts could also fall within the meaning of the Genocide Convention.' The UN General Assembly condemned 'ethnic cleansing' and racial hatred in a 1992 resolution."
Ethnic cleansing - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (May 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> And, unlike your dumbass Hamas heroes, 'stupid' is not my problem...


You're delusional, Golda; nothing you posted so far contradicts the meaning of "stupid." Maybe you need a reality check?


----------



## Kondor3 (May 1, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Well, then, perhaps we need to begin pursuing various Muslim-dominated countries in North Africa and the Middle East, for their expulsions of their own Jewish citizens from their sil, in the period 1948-1975. Nasty buggers.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 1, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > And, unlike your dumbass Hamas heroes, 'stupid' is not my problem...
> ...


Nobody's listening, Achmed... in truth, very few people give a genuine rat's ass about your beloved Palestinians... their own stupidity and intransigence saw to that, ages ago.


----------



## georgephillip (May 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Well, then, perhaps we need to begin pursuing various Muslim-dominated countries in North Africa and the Middle East, for their expulsions of their own Jewish citizens from their sil, in the period 1948-1975. Nasty buggers.


Sounds good to me.


----------

